# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Kegiatan KOI's >  THE DAINICHI DEAL: DAINICHI SHOWA GO

## Ajik Raffles

*THE DAINICHI DEAL*

Dalam sebuah percakapan dengan KOI-S, Manabu Ogata dengan bangga memperkenalkan _Dragon,_ indukan showanya. Sang penangkar senior ini bertutur bagaimana kualitas sang indukan ini akan menjadi _The New Leading Lines_ varietas showa. Ketika KOI-S bertanya darimana sang indukan berasal. Ogata menjawab tegas Dainichi Koi Farm. Bahkan dalam majalah Nichirin, Ogata Koi Farm menyebut anakan Dragon dengan kalimat _Overwhelming Showa of The Dainichi Blood._

Dua tahun silam Fujio Oomo datang ke Indonesia menyapa KOI-S Friend. Oomo adalah otodidak dalam urusan penangkaran koi. Sebelum beralih profesi sebagai penangkar, Oomo adalah pemilik toko kimono di kota kecil di Jepang. Pelanggannya banyak orang asing. Dia beruntung memiliki bakat berbahasa Inggris yang jarang dimiliki para penangkar tua disana. Dengan senang hati dia membantu mereka berkomunikasi dengan tamu  tamu asingnya. Sebagai timbal balik Oomo mendapat banyak ilmu penangkaran dari mereka. Kini Oomo dikenal luas sebagai penghasil showa berkualitas. Ketika KOI-S bertanya, darimana dia mendapatkan indukan showanya, Oomo menjawab Dainichi Koi Farm

Daesuke Maeda, breeder top pendiri Momotaro Koi Fam pernah bertutur bagaimana dia begitu penasaran mendapatkan showa yang bisa mengalahkan saudara tuanya Kohaku dan Sanke. Secara genetis, showa  showa yang ada saat ini tidak bisa mengungguli kohaku dan sanke dalam hal pertumbuhan badan.  Momotaro punya kartu truf: _mako bloodline._  Sanke bloodline yang dikenal dengan pertumbuhannya yang cepat. Dari bloodline ini Momotaro bereksperimen menghasilkan showa terbaik. Sebagai langkah awal dia mencari showa  showa Dainichi Koi Farm untuk dipasangkan dengan keturunan  keturunan Mako. Berbilang tahun kemudian kita mengenal bloodline showa Momotaro yang dikenal dengan _Mako Showa_

Begitulah, Dainichi Koi Farm seakan menjadi legenda showa. Banyak penangkar yang menjadikan peternakan ini sebagai referensi bila ingin mendapatkan showa  showa terbaik. Untuk keperluan yang sama, pada suatu ketika Youichi Taniguchi ditemani sahabatnya Sinya Umeda berkunjung ke Dainichi Koi Farm. Ternyata yang mereka jumpai disana bukan hanya bakal indukan showa. Mereka melihat 55 ekor showa tosai bersertifikat yang siap dilepas ke para penggemar showa. Taniguchi menggaransi kualitas showa ini dan Umeda berkirim kabar kepada teman - temannya di Indonesia.

Dalam waktu singkat, KOI-S sudah mendapatkan foto ke-55 ekor showa  showa muda berbakat ini. Menatap foto  foto nan cantik, KOI-S bergetar. DI kesejukan kota Bandung pada suatu hari di bulan Oktober rapat dadakan didakan. Hasilnya, KOI-S akan mendukung kegiatan Grow Out (GO) untuk koi  koi ini. Feikoi akan menjadi penyelenggara dengan asistensi penuh Stars Koi Center. KOI-S juga mensurvey kolam yang akan digunakan, yaitu kolam berkapasitas 150 ton milik Musashi yang pengelolaannya di hand over Feikoi Center. KOI-S mengajukan syarat agar kolam tersebut dipersiapkan dengan baik dengan saran perbaikan di beberapa tempat

Kini, persiapan kolam telah dimulai. Feikoi dan Stars Koi dijadwalkan berangkat ke Jepang untuk menjemput showa  showa ini. KOI-S dengan antusias mengumumkan kegiatan GO yang bertajuk The Dainichi Deal, yang dipersembahkan bagi para penggemar di dalam forum KOIs

*THE DEAL*

*PERIODE*

Masa GO akan dimulai pada awal November 2009 hingga akhir Maret 2010

*SPESIFIKASI*

Showa bersertifikat dari Dainichi Koi Farm, berukuran 30  34 cm. Dari 55 ekor yang akan dilepas untuk GO hanya 45 ekor, 5 ekor akan menjadi cadangan dan sisanya 5 ekor lain akan diberikan sebagai hadiah.

*INDUKAN*

Indukan betina (kiri) berukuran 82 cm , sedangkan pejantannya (kanan) berukuran 72 cm 
 

*KOLAM*

Kolam berkapasitas 150 Ton, milik Musashi yang pengelolaannya dialbil alih Feikoi Center.  Lokasi kolam terletak di Graha Puspa, Setiabudhi, Bandung. Ini foto kolamnya



*JADWAL PILIH KOI*

Atas usulan banyak penggemar, kali ini KOI-S merancang pemilihan sebelum koi datang sehingga belum ada satu orangpun yang melihat koi  koi ini langsung. Jadwal pemilihan ditetapkan Senin, 26 Oktober 2009, jam 12.00 waktu server. Pemilihan dilakukan dengan cara memposting kode koi pilihannya. Pemilik sah koi ditetapkan berdasarkan sistem _first come first serve_ dan dikonfirmasi peyelenggara  

Pemilihan sebelum koi datang mengandung risiko. Oleh karena itu apabila pada waktu koi tiba terdapat cacat bawaan, cacat karena kesalahan handling atau kematian maka koi tidak akan diikutsertakan dalam GO. Bila masih berminat, peserta yang memilih koi ini dapat mengganti pilihannya dengan koi yang masih tersedia

*GARANSI*

Apabila selama masa GO, ada koi yang cacat atau mati maka akan digantikan dengan koi cadangan atau koi lain yang belum terpilih. 

*HARGA*
-. 15 ekor pilihan pertama akan dikenakan harga Rp 7,500,000
-. 15 ekor pilihan kedua akan dikenakan harga Rp 6,000,000
-. 15 ekor pilihan ketiga/terakhir akan dikenakan harga Rp 5,000,000

Pembayaran bisa dicicil 3x, dengan skema:
-. Pembayaran I sebesar 40% pada saat booking
-. Pembayaran II sebesar 30% sebelum up date pertama kali
-. Pembayaran III sebesar 30% sebelum up date kedua

Pembelian tunai dapat potongan harga Rp 250,000 dengan catatan peserta adalah pemegang kartu anggota KOI's

Harga koi naik menjadi Rp 8,000,000 setelah up date pertama tanpa fasilitas cicilan.

*JURI*

Mr. Takayoshi Omosako, dari Omosako Koi Farm (To be confirmed)

*KATEGORI JUARA*
-. Grand Champion
-. Reserve Grand Champion
-. Best Tategoi I
-. Best Tategoi II
-. Best Tategoi III

*HADIAH*

*Pemilik koi peraih gelar Grand Champion akan mendapatkan 1 (satu) buah tiket Jakarta  Jepang pp untuk mengunjungi Dainichi Koi Farm atau farm lain seperti Taniguchi Koi Farm dan Miyatake Koi Farm (To be confirmed)*. Berangkat bersama Stars Koi Center & Feikoi Center pada waktu yang akan ditentukan kemudian

Selain itu kelima pemilik koi yang meraih kategori juara di atas masing  masing akan mendapatkan satu ekor koi dari batch yang sama. Koi yang akan menjadi hadiah dipilih dengan tata cara berikut:
-. Yang berhak memilih hadiah adalah 15 peserta pemilih pertama (Grup I)
-. Pemilihan dilakukan setelah 15 anggota Grup I definif
-. Sebelum hadiah terpilih, calon peserta Grup II/III belum boleh memilih
-. Masing  masing peserta dalam Grup I akan memilih 5 ekor dan berdasarkan urutan prioritas. 
-. Apabila dalam jangka waktu 2 jam sejak waktu pemilihan ditetapkan ada peserta dalam Grup I yang belum memberikan pilihan, maka hak pilihnya dinyatakan gugur dan penentuan hadiah hanya berdasarkan pilihan peserta yang diposting sebelum batas waktu tersebut
-. Koi pilihan pertama akan mendapatkan nilai 5, pilihan kedua akan mendapatkan nilai 4, pilihan ketiga akan mendapatkan nilai 3, pilihan keempat akan mendapatkan nilai 2 dan pilihan kelima akan mendapatkan nilai 1
-. Nilai yang diperoleh akan diakumulasi dan koi dengan jumlah nilai terbanyak akan menjadi hadiah bagi Grand Champion, koi dengan suara kedua terbanyak akan menjadi hadiah bagi RGC, koi dengan suara terbanyak ke-3 s/d ke-4 akan menjadi hadiah bagi Best Tategoi 1 - 3 

*FEE*

10% dari jumlah dana yang masuk akan disumbangkan ke kas KOI-S

*LAIN - LAIN*
Hal  hal yang belum diatur akan ditentukan kemudian dan menjadi hak penyelenggara untuk memutuskannya

*FOTO*
Akan diposting secepatnya oleh Mr. Luki

----------


## rvidella

top class

salut

----------


## limjohan

> top class
> 
> salut



mantabbbbbb  ::   ::

----------


## sugureta_koi

uhh ... gerah nih kepengen ikut, jadi penasaran liat foto kandidatnya.   ::

----------


## jayasat

Ayooooo serbuuuuuuu ....

----------


## luki

FOTO DAINICHI SHOWA :

*Ki-Ka : DS 01, DS 02, DS 03, DS 04, DS 05*



*Ki-Ka : DS 06, DS 07, DS 08, DS 09, DS 10*



*Ki-Ka : DS 11, DS 12, DS 13, DS 14, DS 15*



*Ki-Ka : DS 16, DS 17, DS 18, DS 19, DS 20*



*Ki-Ka : DS 21, DS 22, DS 23, DS 24, DS 25*



*Ki-Ka : DS 26, DS 27, DS 28, DS 29, DS 30*



*Ki-Ka : DS 31, DS 32, DS 33, DS 34, DS 35*



*Ki-Ka : DS 36, DS 37, DS 38, DS 39, DS 40*



*Ki-Ka : DS 41, DS 42, DS 43, DS 44, DS 45*



*Ki-Ka : DS 46, DS 47, DS 48, DS 49, DS 50*



*Ki-Ka : DS 51, DS 52, DS 53, DS 54, DS 55*



silah kan di lihat lihat.....sambil menunggu tanggal 26 Oktober 2009... jam 12.00 Waktu server KOI's

----------


## aie

ck ck ck,mantap2 euy ikannya..  ::

----------


## mrliauw

> *THE DAINICHI DEAL*
> 
> Dalam sebuah percakapan dengan KOI-S, Manabu Ogata dengan bangga memperkenalkan _Dragon,_ indukan showanya. Sang penangkar senior ini bertutur bagaimana .......
> 
> ..... dengan tata cara berikut:
> -. Yang berhak memilih hadiah adalah 15 peserta pemilih pertama (Grup I)
> -. Pemilihan dilakukan setelah 15 anggota Grup I definif
> -. Sebelum hadiah terpilih, calon peserta Grup II/III belum boleh memilih



Maaf, apakah ini artinya setelah terpilih 15 ekor, maka pemilihan akan dihentikan dulu, lantas diadakan acara pilih2 hadiah oleh Group-I ..?
Kalau benar demikian, saya kuatir akan timbul kekecewaan dari para peserta yang tidak masuk Group-I tersebut. Lagi seru-serunya milih koq distop bahkan di-anulir(?)
Melihat dari pengalaman GO Ryu yang baru lalu di Castle, yang sangat sukses sampai memecahkan rekor online terbanyak sebenarnya peminat tidak sengaja masuk ke Group-II ataupun Group-III demi mendapatkan harga yang lebih murah. Tetapi yang terjadi karena sulit masuknya posting, jadi keduluan Koiser yang lainnya. Akhirnya terpaksa merubah-rubah nomer pilihannya..  :: 
Jika boleh berpendapat, sebaiknya diteruskan saja acara pilih2nya sampai selesai, baru belakangan diadakan pemilihan hadiahnya. Momentum yang ada jangan dibiarkan hilang di tengah jalan..
Sekedar urun rembug, mohon maaf jika ada yang salah kata..  ::  .....




> -. Nilai yang diperoleh akan diakumulasi dan koi dengan jumlah nilai terbanyak akan menjadi hadiah bagi Grand Champion, koi dengan suara kedua terbanyak akan menjadi hadiah bagi RGC, koi dengan suara terbanyak ke-3 s/d ke-4 akan menjadi hadiah bagi Best Tategoi 1 - 3


_            ke-3 s/d ke-5 kalee.._

----------


## Ajik Raffles

[quote=mrliauw]


> *THE DAINICHI DEAL*
> 
> Dalam sebuah percakapan dengan KOI-S, Manabu Ogata dengan bangga memperkenalkan _Dragon,_ indukan showanya. Sang penangkar senior ini bertutur bagaimana .......
> 
> ..... dengan tata cara berikut:
> -. Yang berhak memilih hadiah adalah 15 peserta pemilih pertama (Grup I)
> -. Pemilihan dilakukan setelah 15 anggota Grup I definif
> -. Sebelum hadiah terpilih, calon peserta Grup II/III belum boleh memilih



Maaf, apakah ini artinya setelah terpilih 15 ekor, maka pemilihan akan dihentikan dulu, lantas diadakan acara pilih2 hadiah oleh Group-I ..?
Kalau benar demikian, saya kuatir akan timbul kekecewaan dari para peserta yang tidak masuk Group-I tersebut. Lagi seru-serunya milih koq distop bahkan di-anulir(?)
Melihat dari pengalaman GO Ryu yang baru lalu di Castle, yang sangat sukses sampai memecahkan rekor online terbanyak sebenarnya peminat tidak sengaja masuk ke Group-II ataupun Group-III demi mendapatkan harga yang lebih murah. Tetapi yang terjadi karena sulit masuknya posting, jadi keduluan Koiser yang lainnya. Akhirnya terpaksa merubah-rubah nomer pilihannya..  :: 
Jika boleh berpendapat, sebaiknya diteruskan saja acara pilih2nya sampai selesai, baru belakangan diadakan pemilihan hadiahnya. Momentum yang ada jangan dibiarkan hilang di tengah jalan..
Sekedar urun rembug, mohon maaf jika ada yang salah kata..  ::  .....




> -. Nilai yang diperoleh akan diakumulasi dan koi dengan jumlah nilai terbanyak akan menjadi hadiah bagi Grand Champion, koi dengan suara kedua terbanyak akan menjadi hadiah bagi RGC, koi dengan suara terbanyak ke-3 s/d ke-4 akan menjadi hadiah bagi Best Tategoi 1 - 3


_            ke-3 s/d ke-5 kalee.._ [/quote:1l56mzo6]
Kita pertimbangkan lagi om Liauw, soalnya saya juga khawatir acara pili2h hadiah model begini bisa menghabiskan cukup banyak waktu....

----------


## Gom 7rait

Beauty shining showas... tarik nafas terus nih.. he.e.e

----------


## Soegianto

trims utk pak ajik dan pk luki yg sdh postingkan event ini

----------


## monscine

bisa main tosai lagi nihhhh jadinya...   ::  
bagus-bagus ikannya...
ikan kapan masuk om?

----------


## rvidella

> trims utk pak ajik dan pk luki yg sdh postingkan event ini


pak soegi fei ... King of GO nih   ::  

Salut pak dan sukses acaranya ...

----------


## perryp

oooohhhhh myyyyy gooooooooodddd !!!

yumieeeee

----------


## agent23

wuih...hebat  ::

----------


## William Pantoni

Showa Dainichi Memang T O P D......

----------


## yulius sesunan

Jadi pengen nich Om Ajik, showa nya bagus bagus.
Harus daftar dulu (seperti GO Ryu) atau boleh langsung pilih?

Regards

Yulius Sesunan

----------


## rvidella

> Jadi pengen nich Om Ajik, showa nya bagus bagus.
> Harus daftar dulu (seperti GO Ryu) atau boleh langsung pilih?
> 
> Regards
> 
> Yulius Sesunan



duh yang pengen showa ... napsu yah hehehehehehe

----------


## edwin

pulang bawa showa 50cm up nih.... mantaps...

----------


## sugureta_koi

Bingung gue milihnya ...   ::

----------


## este

Pingin ikutan,tapi ga punya uang...     ::   ::  

Pake tabungan juga ga cukup,jadi penonton aja deh....  Padahal udah ada nih incerannya...    ::

----------


## rvidella

> Pingin ikutan,tapi ga punya uang...      
> 
> Pake tabungan juga ga cukup,jadi penonton aja deh....  Padahal udah ada nih incerannya...


ayo lah mumpung di bandung ... kan bisa nyicil ...   ::  

masak tuan rumah kalah nih ama luar kota ... Fei Koi sampe ambil alih fasilitas Musashi koi loh demi acara ini ... TOP!!!   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Jadi pengen nich Om Ajik, showa nya bagus bagus.
> Harus daftar dulu (seperti GO Ryu) atau boleh langsung pilih?
> 
> Regards
> 
> Yulius Sesunan


Langsung dipilih aja Kyai, hari senen mulai jam 12.00  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Jangan sampai ketinggalan lagi ya kayak Omosako Zebra "Shiro" 
Bikin koleksinya pada lengkap, khan ada yang punya Omosako Shiro
Lanjut untuk sanke dah punya Momotaro "Ryu" dan "Mako"
Sekarang embahnya showa "Dainichi"
Tinggal nunggu kohaku, mudah2an sakai atau breeder kohaku top lain bisa turun gunung   ::  
Sejak April kita bisa nikmati koleksi - koleksi koi ber"darah biru" 
Setelah itu bisa istirahat hunting sampe dah mulai bosen ama koi-nya....  ::

----------


## kerogawa

> Jangan sampai ketinggalan lagi ya kayak Omosako Zebra "Shiro" 
> Bikin koleksinya pada lengkap, khan ada yang punya Omosako Shiro
> Lanjut untuk sanke dah punya Momotaro "Ryu" dan "Mako"
> Sekarang embahnya showa "Dainichi"
> Tinggal nunggu kohaku, mudah2an sakai atau breeder kohaku top lain bisa turun gunung   
> Sejak April kita bisa nikmati koleksi - koleksi koi ber"darah biru" 
> Setelah itu bisa istirahat hunting sampe dah mulai bosen ama koi-nya....


tinggal sakai om beluman... he he

----------


## este

> Originally Posted by este
> 
> Pingin ikutan,tapi ga punya uang...      
> 
> Pake tabungan juga ga cukup,jadi penonton aja deh....  Padahal udah ada nih incerannya...   
> 
> 
> ayo lah mumpung di bandung ... kan bisa nyicil ...   
> 
> masak tuan rumah kalah nih ama luar kota ... Fei Koi sampe ambil alih fasilitas Musashi koi loh demi acara ini ... TOP!!!



Iya om aku sih mau,tapi yang pegang dananya pasti ga brani beli ikan mahal2..
Maklum masih nuwbi om....^^

----------


## Soegianto

Hi ....
Beberapa waktu yg lalu2 hasil kumpul dg beberapa teman akhirnya saya memberanikan diri utk  Ambil alih musasi dengan tujuan ingin tempat ini menjadi tempat khusus utk event go ..
Alasan nya utk sama2 belajar dlm hal keeping ,pembesaran ikan dan atas masukan dr banyak teman penghobi yg biasa beli ikan kecil
Tp waktu di bawa pulang ikan nya kena banyak masalah ,...........dst
Nah dengan fasilitas ini mungkin kedepan kita bisa dpt ikan dengan hrg relatif terjangkau dan pd saat di bawa pulang ikan nya sdh cukup bsr dan punya nilai tambah.
Utk projec pertama ini saya harapkan koi bs mencapai 50cm an ... Mudah2an ....
Dan yg penting mungkin sambil belajar sambil fun dan punya ikan bagus..
Terimakasih buat teman2 kois mania yg sdh mendukung .....

----------


## mrbunta

om. jadi nya utk harga berapa?
7.5jt ato 8jt?
terus utk cicilan jadi gak ada atau masih ada?

----------


## chester

Om Sugi, untuk menaikkan dari 35-40bu ke 50bu dalam waktu 5 bulan bukanlah suatu mahakarya   ::   ::  Kolam-kolam hobbyist yang normal saja mungkin bisa mencapai target tersebut atau bahkan melebihinya. Target yang lebih fair apalagi dengan kolam ex musashi yang kelihatannya lumayan tsb, dengan jumlah ikan GO yang tidak begitu banyak, harusnya diset di minimum 60cm/5 bulan (akhir GO). That would be fair.

Just opinion.

Cheers

----------


## Soegianto

> Om Sugi, untuk menaikkan dari 35-40bu ke 50bu dalam waktu 5 bulan bukanlah suatu mahakarya    Kolam-kolam hobbyist yang normal saja mungkin bisa mencapai target tersebut atau bahkan melebihinya. Target yang lebih fair apalagi dengan kolam ex musashi yang kelihatannya lumayan tsb, dengan jumlah ikan GO yang tidak begitu banyak, harusnya diset di minimum 60cm/5 bulan (akhir GO). That would be fair.
> 
> Just opinion.
> 
> Cheers


tq om masukan nya .... kita coba yah ...mudah2an bisa ............
nanti saya undang on chester ke sana yah...




> om. jadi nya utk harga berapa?
> 7.5jt ato 8jt?
> terus utk cicilan jadi gak ada atau masih ada?


harga start 7.5 pak............
nanti setelah berjalan buat yg mau ambil ditengah2 hrga jadi 8jt
cicilan jalan
tks

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Om Sugi, untuk menaikkan dari 35-40bu ke 50bu dalam waktu 5 bulan bukanlah suatu mahakarya    Kolam-kolam hobbyist yang normal saja mungkin bisa mencapai target tersebut atau bahkan melebihinya. Target yang lebih fair apalagi dengan kolam ex musashi yang kelihatannya lumayan tsb, dengan jumlah ikan GO yang tidak begitu banyak, harusnya diset di minimum 60cm/5 bulan (akhir GO). That would be fair.
> 
> Just opinion.
> 
> Cheers


Apakah ini sinyal  dari sang bengawan koi untuk ikutan atau sinyal untuk ikut lebih dari satu?

----------


## mario85

wuiz manteb nih  ::   ::

----------


## Kokok

> Originally Posted by Soegianto
> 
> trims utk pak ajik dan pk luki yg sdh postingkan event ini
> 
> 
> pak soegi fei ... King of GO nih   
> 
> Salut pak dan sukses acaranya ...



kIng apa om dOdo?  ............? .............? ...............?   ::

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by rvidella
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Soegianto
> 
> ...


King of Grow Out .... rajanya dan top-nya ... adalah Fei Koi ...  ::

----------


## chester

Thanks om Sugi - king of GO -, atas concernnya. Boleh nanti sy ikut 1-2 ekor tapi yang di 'tengah jalan' saja setelah ada observasi growth ratenya, baik body maupun sumi. Menurut pilihan om Sugi sendiri, yang show quality dari ikan2 tsb yang mana saja ya?

Satu hal lagi, tolong diadvice jg dimensi kolam yang mau dipakai GO dan komposisi sistem filtrasi/purifikasinya n pakan2 yang rencananya akan diberikan kpd ikan2 tsb, dan last but not least, parameter airnya. Thanks.

cheers

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Thanks om Sugi - king of GO -, atas concernnya. Boleh nanti sy ikut 1-2 ekor tapi yang di 'tengah jalan' saja setelah ada observasi growth ratenya, baik body maupun sumi. Menurut pilihan om Sugi sendiri, yang show quality dari ikan2 tsb yang mana saja ya?
> 
> Satu hal lagi, tolong diadvice jg dimensi kolam yang mau dipakai GO dan komposisi sistem filtrasi/purifikasinya n pakan2 yang rencananya akan diberikan kpd ikan2 tsb, dan last but not least, parameter airnya. Thanks.
> 
> cheers


Wah, ternyata makin jelas sinyalinya ikut 1-2

----------


## Robby Iwan

klo ukurannya 30-40cm brarti lumayan jumbo ni tosai..   ::  
Kwalitas nya juga ok bgt, saya ikut ah 1,2 ekor..tapi tolong dicantumkan ukurannya donk..biar milihnya lebih mantap

----------


## Soegianto

ukuran belom sempat dicantumkan ukuran 30_32cm.........
ikan datang nanti di ukur di update sebelum masuk kolam go pak

parameter airnya awal nop di laporkan ,,,,,soalnya sdh mau berangkat pak tdk keburu,,,,,,,,,,,,filter biasa pa menggunakan sistim vortex dan japanese matt

tq all

----------


## Tiny

No 30 terlihat menarik

----------


## Gom 7rait

> klo ukurannya 30-40cm brarti lumayan jumbo ni tosai..   
> Kwalitas nya juga ok bgt, saya ikut ah 1,2 ekor..tapi tolong dicantumkan ukurannya donk..biar milihnya lebih mantap


Klo individual size nya dicantumkan, apa tdk rebutan, 10 browser online bersamaan handheld dah mringis... bablas deh. 

Bang chester.. masih doyan onde-onde, a big surprise.

----------


## chester

Ok om Sugi, ditunggu advisenya utk parameter air dan rencana pakan2 yang akan digunakan. Utk harga yg ditawarkan buat GO ini, yang lumayan tinggi dibandingkan dengan yang pernah dibuat di regional Asteng (yang kebanyakan hasilnya sedikit mengecewakan), output nya harus baik. 

Cheers

----------


## chester

Bang Gom, karena om Sugi Fei kelihatannya dedicated dan aktif mengadakan GO2 yang atraktif, dia harus di support lah supaya panjang mainnya   ::   ::  

cheers

----------


## luki

> Ok om Sugi, ditunggu advisenya utk parameter air dan rencana pakan2 yang akan digunakan. Utk harga yg ditawarkan buat GO ini, yang lumayan tinggi dibandingkan dengan yang pernah dibuat di regional Asteng (yang kebanyakan hasilnya sedikit mengecewakan), output nya harus baik. 
> 
> Cheers



wah seru nih.....
biasa nya pak soegi kalo di awal banyak tantangan nya , malah jor jor an dan totalitas nih......
manteb......tantang terus pak ricky.....  ::   ::   ::  
kalo pak ricky ikut.....saya musti ikut juga nih.....
saya ikut pak soegi......

----------


## Anggit

walahhhh .... kalo om Robby, om Ajik, om Chester, om Luki dah pada turun gunung gini hukum nya kita *WAJIB* ikutan neh .... ga boleh ngelawan sm pakar euy  ::  

saya ikutttt om Sugi ...   ::   cicilan teteup kan    ::  

salam

----------


## f4is4l

Bingung pilihnya, semuanya bagus2 dan top class...jangan takut gagal kalau belum mencoba...

----------


## Gom 7rait

> Bang Gom, karena om Sugi Fei kelihatannya dedicated dan aktif mengadakan GO2 yang atraktif, dia harus di support lah supaya panjang mainnya    
> 
> cheers


Though, It is a pleasure for everyone to go making a trip on the same ship with you. [kompor mode puhsed ON]

----------


## e4gler4y

Sorry kalo sounds stupid   ::  
Ini jam 12 malem atau 12 siang ya pemilihannya? 
Thanks.

----------


## Soegianto

terimakasih nih buat perhatian nya ....masukan2nya sangat berarti utk event ini....
memang banyak hal yang dikwatirkan dalam proses GO ini salah satunya adalah di ujung acaranya karena targetnya selain hrs grow ikan juga harus baik .......
tapi saya yakin dengan teman2 di kois ini masukan2 yg di berikan baik via forum ini atau pun di luar forum ini akan menjadi acuan sehingga ujung event ini aknan baik adanya,
dan juga saya di sampingi oleh salah satu guru besar sy ayi wiratman ,,,,stars koi yg akan menjadi penyuluh dalam acara ini dan mudah2an akan lancar adanya.

menjawab semua gabungan pertanyaan diatas :
-pakan azayaka
-program cicilan msh ada
-parameter dan kondisi kolam dan photo akan dikabarkan sebelum ikan msk ke kolam GO
-pemilihan jam 12 siang kalau malam takut sdh pasda bobo
-ikan masuk akhir okt atau awal  nop
-ikan memang kelihatan lebih mahal krn hunting kejar kwalitas pak mudah2an hasilnya sesuai harga
apalagi yah ???  ::  
ayo2 masukan lain nya silahkan boleh via forum ,sms,pm,email,........ini akan jd bahan yg baik dan akan diterima dengan senang hati.
salam koi  ::

----------


## udin

Gie ..photo sertifikat yg ada parent koi nya, seperti RYU sanke

----------


## Soegianto

> Gie ..photo sertifikat yg ada parent koi nya, seperti RYU sanke


belum tahu mang ....masing2 tempat keluarkan format masing2....gak bisa request  ::

----------


## udin

> Originally Posted by udin
> 
> Gie ..photo sertifikat yg ada parent koi nya, seperti RYU sanke
> 
> 
> belum tahu mang ....masing2 tempat keluarkan format masing2....gak bisa request


Ok gpp Gie ... maksudnya biar kenceng aja

----------


## Soegianto

tq mang .........  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Saya dapat pertanyaan... ada yang mau posting buat customernya...
Dan lebih dari 1 ekor koi dalam satu postingan
Kalau seandainya, pilihan mereka terpisah dalam kloter yang berbeda...
maka saya hanya akan melihat urutannya...
Misal pilih 5 ekor koi...
Dua koi masuk kloter 1 dan tiga koi masuk kloter 2...
Siapa - siapa yang masuk di kloter 1 dan 2, saya urut berdasarkan urutan dalam satu postingan yang sama
Perkara ribut - ribut antar customer, tolong saya jangan diajak rembukan ya   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Originally Posted by Ajik Raffles
> 
> *THE DAINICHI DEAL*
> 
> Dalam sebuah percakapan dengan KOI-S, Manabu Ogata dengan bangga memperkenalkan _Dragon,_ indukan showanya. Sang penangkar senior ini bertutur bagaimana .......
> 
> ..... dengan tata cara berikut:
> -. Yang berhak memilih hadiah adalah 15 peserta pemilih pertama (Grup I)
> -. Pemilihan dilakukan setelah 15 anggota Grup I definif
> ...


Saya akan memodifikasi Tata Cara Pemilihan Hadiah, menjadi sebagai berikut:
1. Yang berhak melakukan pilihan adalah tetap yang ada di Kloter I. Yang lain cukup diwakilkan saja karena 15 orang saja mungkion sudah repot apalagi sampai 45 orang 
2. Hanya waktu pilihannya baru akan dilakukan paling cepat 24 jam sesudah waktu pemilihan atau lebih cepat bila 45 ekor koi sudah terpilih. Saya yang akan memberi tahu waktu pemilihannya
3. Pemilihan hanya akan berlangsung 3 jam
4. Bila setelah waktu pemilihan ada kloter lain yang ingin memilih, tetap diperbolehkan. Seandainya pilihannya sama dengan 5 ekor hadiah, maka yang dikalahkan adalah yang menjadi hadiah yang akan mengambil urutan berikutnya (urutan ke-6 dan seterusnya...)

Demikian, semoga menjadi lebih lancar....

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> om. jadi nya utk harga berapa?
> 7.5jt ato 8jt?
> terus utk cicilan jadi gak ada atau masih ada?
> 
> 
> harga start 7.5 pak............
> nanti setelah berjalan buat yg mau ambil ditengah2 hrga jadi 8jt
> ...


sipppppppppp
jadi cicilan tetep ada ya

----------


## chester

Om Sugi,

Bisa tahu kenapa Azayaka yang dipilih utk pakan ikan2 GO ini, sorry saya belum pernah coba pakan merk ini, baik yang edisi dulu maupun yang sekarang. Kenapa misalnya tidak ikut pakan yang kebanyakan digunakan Dainichi sendiri utk membesut showa-showanya, seperti Hikari (meskipun pelletnya ada dicampur oleh ramuan rahasia mereka sendiri)? Agak riskan berspekulasi dengan pakan, saya rasa. Tapi apabila Pak Ayi berkata dan menjamin Azayaka baik buat GO ini, we will follow and observe karena beliau bereputasi tinggi dengan skill keeping yang ok. 

Cheers

----------


## rvidella

> Bang Gom, karena om Sugi Fei kelihatannya dedicated dan aktif mengadakan GO2 yang atraktif, dia harus di support lah supaya panjang mainnya    
> 
> cheers


we support you, Pak Soegi ...

----------


## luki

> Om Sugi,
> 
> Bisa tahu kenapa Azayaka yang dipilih utk pakan ikan2 GO ini, sorry saya belum pernah coba pakan merk ini, baik yang edisi dulu maupun yang sekarang. Kenapa misalnya tidak ikut pakan yang kebanyakan digunakan Dainichi sendiri utk membesut showa-showanya, seperti Hikari (meskipun pelletnya ada dicampur oleh ramuan rahasia mereka sendiri)? Agak riskan berspekulasi dengan pakan, saya rasa. Tapi apabila Pak Ayi berkata dan menjamin Azayaka baik buat GO ini, we will follow and observe karena beliau bereputasi tinggi dengan skill keeping yang ok. 
> 
> Cheers


mungkin karena melihat sukses di GO Hitam Putih memakai azayaka kali pak ricky......
karena ini kan seilmu seperguruan....  ::   ::  
tapi saya yakin...kalau di pertengahan jalan ternyata pakan menjadi hambatan untuk mengejar kualitas dan grow rate......
saya yakin pak soegi pasti ambil alternatif lain......
bukan begitu pak soegi......  ::   ::

----------


## chester

Mungkin saja Luk, tapi kan showa itu 3 warna bukan hanya hitam n putih he he he
cheers

----------


## luki

> Mungkin saja Luk, tapi kan showa itu 3 warna bukan hanya hitam n putih he he he
> cheers


betul pak ricky......showa 3 warna...
tapi kalo pengalaman pribadi saya....
justru color food nya azayaka cukup strong dan impact nya cukup signifikan......
kebetulan pernah coba yg sinking kemasan 2 kg......
ternyata 2 kg cukup kelihatan impact nya....

----------


## chester

Sip, biar ntar gw coba sendiri pellet tsb, ada puluhan tosai kigoi yang bisa diexperimen, belinya dimana ya Luk? Golden ada   ::   ::   ::  ?

Cheers

----------


## chivas

wah showa dainichi yah....

ikkuuttttt.........

----------


## luki

> Sip, biar ntar gw coba sendiri pellet tsb, ada puluhan tosai kigoi yang bisa diexperimen, belinya dimana ya Luk? Golden ada     ?
> 
> Cheers


ha ha ha ha ha.....
golden crown maksud nya.....  ::

----------


## abiserpong

> Om Sugi,
> 
> Bisa tahu kenapa Azayaka yang dipilih utk pakan ikan2 GO ini, sorry saya belum pernah coba pakan merk ini, baik yang edisi dulu maupun yang sekarang. Kenapa misalnya tidak ikut pakan yang kebanyakan digunakan Dainichi sendiri utk membesut showa-showanya, seperti Hikari (meskipun pelletnya ada dicampur oleh ramuan rahasia mereka sendiri)? Agak riskan berspekulasi dengan pakan, saya rasa. Tapi apabila Pak Ayi berkata dan menjamin Azayaka baik buat GO ini, we will follow and observe karena beliau bereputasi tinggi dengan skill keeping yang ok. 
> 
> Cheers





> Originally Posted by chester
> 
> Mungkin saja Luk, tapi kan showa itu 3 warna bukan hanya hitam n putih he he he
> cheers
> 
> 
> betul pak ricky......showa 3 warna...
> tapi kalo pengalaman pribadi saya....
> justru color food nya azayaka cukup strong dan impact nya cukup signifikan......
> ...


Informasi,  Azayaka grow n colour juga dipakai pada event GO Kohaku Tanighuci di Star Koi yang lalu......

----------


## chester

Noted kalau pellet ini sekarang 'on promo' lagi setelah jeblok di jepang beberapa tahun yang lalu. Mudah2an dengan racikan yang baru, ikan2 tidak menguning nantinya.   ::  

cheers

----------


## Robby Iwan

> Noted kalau pellet ini sekarang 'on promo' lagi setelah jeblok di jepang beberapa tahun yang lalu. Mudah2an dengan racikan yang baru, ikan2 tidak menguning nantinya.   
> 
> cheers


maksudnya yg kuniing kigoinya atau showanya..? mau donk 1 tosai kigoi..

----------


## wendy christiansen

saya wendy hobbiest koi dari surabaya barat,salam kenal untuk bapak-bapak yang ada di forum ini, mohon petunjuk bagaimana mengikuti GO ini, atas sarannya saya ucapkan terima kasih.

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> saya wendy hobbiest koi dari surabaya barat,salam kenal untuk bapak-bapak yang ada di forum ini, mohon petunjuk bagaimana mengikuti GO ini, atas sarannya saya ucapkan terima kasih.


Halo wendy (om atau tante?),
Coba baca aturan main di halaman pertama forum ini ya, nanti kalau masih bingung silakan posting pertanyaannya.   ::

----------


## karom

waduh GO Dainichi Showa ya ...  saya ngikut Fatwa om Anggit aja deh hukumnya wajib ikutan ya .... 

Showa-showa nya cakep-cakep euy 





> walahhhh .... kalo om Robby, om Ajik, om Chester, om Luki dah pada turun gunung gini hukum nya kita *WAJIB* ikutan neh .... ga boleh ngelawan sm pakar euy  
> 
> saya ikutttt om Sugi ...    cicilan teteup kan    
> 
> salam

----------


## Mich-Joll

Siap2 bobok CELENGAN nich...  ::   ::   ::  .

----------


## chester

Masih suka kigoi Rob   ::  ? Serok aja. Mereka sudah F2 mungkin quality bisa improved, sekarang masih 5bu   ::  

Cheers.

----------


## monscine

> Masih suka kigoi Rob   ? Serok aja. Mereka sudah F2 mungkin quality bisa improved, sekarang masih 5bu   
> 
> Cheers.


Bawa serokan jentik juga ahhh guaaaa   ::

----------


## chester

Atawa vacuum cleaner, tinggal sedot aja   ::   ::  

cheers

----------


## monscine

> Atawa vacuum cleaner, tinggal sedot aja    
> 
> cheers


pake sedotan bubble tea masih muat kan??   ::   ::

----------


## dattairadian

pake selang aerator aja biar panjangan  :P

----------


## chivas

Wah showa dainichi.....

ikuuutttt......

----------


## Soegianto

????????        AKAN MEMBANTU MEMBERIKAN?????????????????????
?????????????????????????????????????????????
 ::

----------


## Mich-Joll

Minim brapa ikan baru GO Pak...?? Apa biarpun sedikit yg pilih ttp jalan trus?
Pemilihan ikan maksimal brapa no Pak...???

----------


## rvidella

> ????????        AKAN MEMBANTU MEMBERIKAN?????????????????????
> ?????????????????????????????????????????????


huahahahaha boss-nya memantau koi-s direct from Japan ... salut

----------


## monscine

2 jam sebelum hit "Enter" button nihhhh   ::  
Warming uppp   ::

----------


## William Pantoni

> FOTO DAINICHI SHOWA :
> 
> *Ki-Ka : DS 01, DS 02, DS 03, DS 04, DS 05*
> 
> 
> 
> *Ki-Ka : DS 06, DS 07, DS 08, DS 09, DS 10*
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## mrbunta

testing

----------


## luki

1 jam 15 menit lagi.....
siap siap....panasin mesin.....
speed test.......
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## kerogawa

ada sertifikat dari dainichi ga sich ikan2 ini?

----------


## luki

> ada sertifikat dari dainichi ga sich ikan2 ini?


ada dong om....
utk lbh detail...di hal 1 om

----------


## wawan

Wuih... bakal asik nih.....
nonton ahh...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Minim brapa ikan baru GO Pak...?? Apa biarpun sedikit yg pilih ttp jalan trus?
> Pemilihan ikan maksimal brapa no Pak...???


Biar satu GO akan tetap jalan, pak... Kalau dibatalkan KOI's tidak akan merekomendasikan EO itu untuk next GO. Pemilihan koi tidak ada batasan dan boleh memposting untuk orang lain sepanjang menyebutkan nama pemiliknya

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hmmm, 52 orang OL... bakal pecah rekor gak ya?   ::

----------


## luki

TES ....TES.....

----------


## jayasat

Ada ada ada ada masih bisa tepat waktu ........11:50

----------


## jayasat

LuAmaaaa ameeeettttt ya ....

----------


## jayasat

Ikut OM.. aku pilih DS42

----------


## jayasat

Ikut OM.. aku pilih DS42

----------


## chivas

Rasito : 09,23,37

Iggy : 03,21,42

Dani P : 04, 22

Indra Z : 08

Juju : 14,15

Wahyudi : 30

Starkoi : 50

Wilson : 16

Cheung : 53

gomaidy : 35

 ::

----------


## jayasat

Ikut OM.. aku pilih DS42

----------


## mrbunta

mrbunta  No 4 cicilan

----------


## Mich-Joll

SHOWAKU...  ::   ::   ::  
23,25,50.
07,31,37.

----------


## chivas

Iggy : 03,21,42

Dani P : 04, 22

Indra Z : 08

Juju : 14,15

Wahyuni : 30

Starkoi : 50

Wilson : 16

Cheung : 53

gomaidy 35

----------


## Ajik Raffles

DS - 21

----------


## zaky

30

----------


## chivas

rasito 09,23,37

----------


## mrbunta

asikkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk aku duluan om dani   ::

----------


## Mich-Joll

> SHOWAKU...    
> 23,25,50.
> 07,31,37.


Om, kalo dapat,aku yg pilih 31 dan 50. dr antara 6 pilihanku. makasih

----------


## bhana

boleh ya Om ikut....   ::  

DS-01

----------


## dattairadian

wah saya keabisan stok pilihan inceran :P

----------


## rvidella

> wah saya keabisan stok pilihan inceran :P


diborong mas nunu   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*REKAPITULASI SEMENTARA*

KLOTER I: Rp 7,500,000

1. Jayasat, DS-42
2. Mrbunta, DS-04
3. Mich-Joll, DS-23
4. Mich-Joll, DS-25
5. Mich-Joll, DS-50
6. Mich-Joll, DS-07
7. Mich-Joll, DS-31
8. Mich-Joll, DS-37
9. Iggy, DS-03
10. Iggy, DS-21
11. Dani, DS-22
12. Indra Z, DS-08
13. Juju, DS-14
14. Juju, DS-15
15. Wahyudi, DS-30

KLOTER II: Rp 6,000,000
16. Wilson, DS-16
17. Cheung, DS-53
18. gomaidy, DS-35
19. rasito, DS-09
20. bhana, DS-01

----------


## Gom 7rait

test ...27

----------


## jayasat

> DS - 21


 Wah!! Muatabb Nih.. Om Ajik dari Bodynya Calon GC .....

----------


## Mich-Joll

> *REKAPITULASI SEMENTARA*
> 
> KLOTER I: Rp 7,500,000
> 
> 1. Jayasat, DS-42
> 2. Mrbunta, DS-04
> 3. Mich-Joll, DS-23
> 4. Mich-Joll, DS-25
> 5. Mich-Joll, DS-50
> ...


Maaf Om, dr 6 pilihan sy bolehkan sy hnya dealnya 2 ekor...?? NO 31 dan 50...

----------


## Ajik Raffles

[quote=Mich-Joll]


> *REKAPITULASI SEMENTARA*
> 
> KLOTER I: Rp 7,500,000
> 
> 1. Jayasat, DS-42
> 2. Mrbunta, DS-04
> 3. Mich-Joll, DS-23
> 4. Mich-Joll, DS-25
> 5. Mich-Joll, DS-50
> ...


Maaf Om, dr 6 pilihan sy bolehkan sy hnya dealnya 2 ekor...?? NO 31 dan 50...[/quote:1ji0d6yc]
Waduh, bagaimana ini? Tidak boleh ada pembatalan....
Saya belum bisa putuskan, om karena aturannya gak ada...
Nanti saya konsultasi dulu... semoga ada jalan keluar...

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Originally Posted by Ajik Raffles
> 
> DS - 21
> 
> 
>  Wah!! Muatabb Nih.. Om Ajik dari Bodynya Calon GC .....


Luput... om   ::

----------


## Gom 7rait

DS_32

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> DS_32


Nice Pattern   ::  

*REKAPITULASI SEMENTARA*

*KLOTER I: Rp 7,500,000*

1. Jayasat, DS-42
2. Mrbunta, DS-04
3. Mich-Joll, DS-23
4. Mich-Joll, DS-25
5. Mich-Joll, DS-50
6. Mich-Joll, DS-07
7. Mich-Joll, DS-31
8. Mich-Joll, DS-37
9. Iggy, DS-03
10. Iggy, DS-21
11. Dani, DS-22
12. Indra Z, DS-08
13. Juju, DS-14
14. Juju, DS-15
15. Wahyudi, DS-30

*KLOTER II: Rp 6,000,000*
16. Wilson, DS-16
17. Cheung, DS-53
18. gomaidy, DS-35
19. rasito, DS-09
20. bhana, DS-01
21. Gom 7rait, DS-27
22. Gom 7rait, DS-32

----------


## Mich-Joll

Maaf Om, dr 6 pilihan sy bolehkan sy hnya dealnya 2 ekor...?? NO 31 dan 50...[/quote]
Waduh, bagaimana ini? Tidak boleh ada pembatalan....
Saya belum bisa putuskan, om karena aturannya gak ada...
Nanti saya konsultasi dulu... semoga ada jalan keluar...[/quote]

Sy kira sperti biasa pilih no nya dulu..
Diantara 6 pilihanku kan ttp sy deal 2ekor om,bknnya sy batalin...!!!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Maaf Om, dr 6 pilihan sy bolehkan sy hnya dealnya 2 ekor...?? NO 31 dan 50...


Waduh, bagaimana ini? Tidak boleh ada pembatalan....
Saya belum bisa putuskan, om karena aturannya gak ada...
Nanti saya konsultasi dulu... semoga ada jalan keluar...[/quote]

Sy kira sperti biasa pilih no nya dulu..
Diantara 6 pilihanku kan ttp sy deal 2ekor om,bknnya sy batalin...!!![/quote]
Bentar ya, om...
Yang saya maksud pembatalan yang 4 ekor itu...
Kalau ini berubah... bakal rame karena ada perubahan komposisi kloter...
Nah ini yang repot, saya mesti hati - hati biar gak disemprot kiri kanan...

----------


## kerogawa

> Maaf Om, dr 6 pilihan sy bolehkan sy hnya dealnya 2 ekor...?? NO 31 dan 50...


Waduh, bagaimana ini? Tidak boleh ada pembatalan....
Saya belum bisa putuskan, om karena aturannya gak ada...
Nanti saya konsultasi dulu... semoga ada jalan keluar...[/quote]

Sy kira sperti biasa pilih no nya dulu..
Diantara 6 pilihanku kan ttp sy deal 2ekor om,bknnya sy batalin...!!![/quote]

kalo ada 1 atau 2 orang yg pilih aja 10-20 ekor langsung, lalu di batalin dan sisakan 1 atau 2 ekor yg kira2 paling baik. kesempatan orang lain memilih jadi lebih sedikit dong om..

----------


## Ajik Raffles

[quote=Ajik Raffles]


> Originally Posted by "Ajik Raffles":2z2w7kzf
> 
> DS - 21
> 
> 
>  Wah!! Muatabb Nih.. Om Ajik dari Bodynya Calon GC .....


Luput... om   :: [/quote:2z2w7kzf]
Karena Showa favorit saya... apa boleh buat deh... ikut..., biar pilihan dah luput  :: 
DS-06, for the contender   ::  
DS-49, for strong body    ::

----------


## chivas

wah tdk bole ada pembatalan om, kasian panitia nya...puyeng bin mumet tar.  ::

----------


## Gom 7rait

[quote=Ajik Raffles]


> DS_32


Nice Pattern   ::  

*REKAPITULASI SEMENTARA*

*KLOTER I: Rp 7,500,000*

1. Jayasat, DS-42
2. Mrbunta, DS-04
3. Mich-Joll, DS-23
4. Mich-Joll, DS-25
5. Mich-Joll, DS-50
6. Mich-Joll, DS-07
7. Mich-Joll, DS-31
8. Mich-Joll, DS-37
9. Iggy, DS-03
10. Iggy, DS-21
11. Dani, DS-22
12. Indra Z, DS-08
13. Juju, DS-14
14. Juju, DS-15
15. Wahyudi, DS-30

*KLOTER II: Rp 6,000,000*
16. Wilson, DS-16
17. Cheung, DS-53
18. gomaidy, DS-35
19. rasito, DS-09
20. bhana, DS-01
21. Gom 7rait, DS-27
22. Gom 7rait, DS-32[/quote:3g8qp384]
Om Ajik.. saya ambil 1 aja kok, DS_32, sy pikir td tessnya tidak sah dan 32 sudah keambil org, thanks... rekap lg aja.
Yup, sy masih base pattern....

----------


## Mich-Joll

> Originally Posted by Mich-Joll
> 
> Maaf Om, dr 6 pilihan sy bolehkan sy hnya dealnya 2 ekor...?? NO 31 dan 50...
> 
> 
> Waduh, bagaimana ini? Tidak boleh ada pembatalan....
> Saya belum bisa putuskan, om karena aturannya gak ada...
> Nanti saya konsultasi dulu... semoga ada jalan keluar...


Sy kira sperti biasa pilih no nya dulu..
Diantara 6 pilihanku kan ttp sy deal 2ekor om,bknnya sy batalin...!!![/quote]

kalo ada 1 atau 2 orang yg pilih aja 10-20 ekor langsung, lalu di batalin dan sisakan 1 atau 2 ekor yg kira2 paling baik. kesempatan orang lain memilih jadi lebih sedikit dong om..[/quote]



> Originally Posted by Mich-Joll
> 
> Maaf Om, dr 6 pilihan sy bolehkan sy hnya dealnya 2 ekor...?? NO 31 dan 50...
> 
> 
> Waduh, bagaimana ini? Tidak boleh ada pembatalan....
> Saya belum bisa putuskan, om karena aturannya gak ada...
> Nanti saya konsultasi dulu... semoga ada jalan keluar...


Sy kira sperti biasa pilih no nya dulu..
Diantara 6 pilihanku kan ttp sy deal 2ekor om,bknnya sy batalin...!!![/quote]

kalo ada 1 atau 2 orang yg pilih aja 10-20 ekor langsung, lalu di batalin dan sisakan 1 atau 2 ekor yg kira2 paling baik. kesempatan orang lain memilih jadi lebih sedikit dong om..[/quote]

Mohon maaf yah Om2, aku kan br pertama ikut nih,jd kurang PAHAM nich..
Msh Awam nih Om...

----------


## Tiny

30

----------


## karom

walah ditinggal ada tamu bentar udah pada berebutan .. habis deh pilihan nya ... saya mau coba no. 29 deh ...

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Om Mich-Joll & om Gom 7rait...
Saya akan coba cari solusi sebaik - baiknya ...
Tetapi masih mesti menunggu EO yang lagi di Jepang...
Sementara, biarkan dulu diconfirm seperti ini ya...  ::

----------


## jayasat

Karena Showa favorit saya... apa boleh buat deh... ikut..., biar pilihan dah luput  :: 
DS-06, for the contender   ::  
DS-49, for strong body    :: [/quote]

Siip OM ..  Lanjutkan ..., klu DS-49 buat NewBie ky sy itu bener MuonTokkkkk ...   ::   ::

----------


## Mich-Joll

> Om Mich-Joll & om Gom 7rait...
> Saya akan coba cari solusi sebaik - baiknya ...
> Tetapi masih mesti menunggu EO yang lagi di Jepang...
> Sementara, biarkan dulu diconfirm seperti ini ya...


Ok Om Ajik...
Maaf yah om...Br pertama kali nih.  ::

----------


## darren febriano

> kalo ada 1 atau 2 orang yg pilih aja 10-20 ekor langsung, lalu di batalin dan sisakan 1 atau 2 ekor yg kira2 paling baik. kesempatan orang lain memilih jadi lebih sedikit dong om..


betul banget

----------


## Gom 7rait

> walah ditinggal ada tamu bentar udah pada berebutan .. habis deh pilihan nya ... saya mau coba no. 29 deh ...


Apa kabar Pa Karom? Iya nih...saya jg ikut panik...komputer saku kerjanya lelet... no yg mau ditulis jg jd nggak karuan...

----------


## yulius sesunan

Ds 48 Om Ajik

----------


## karom

> Originally Posted by karom
> 
> walah ditinggal ada tamu bentar udah pada berebutan .. habis deh pilihan nya ... saya mau coba no. 29 deh ...
> 
> 
> Apa kabar Pa Karom? Iya nih...saya jg ikut panik...komputer saku kerjanya lelet... no yg mau ditulis jg jd nggak karuan...


horas bang Gom ... kabarku baik2 aja   ::

----------


## chivas

Nambah om...  ::  

Rasito : 18 , 52

----------


## Robby Iwan

> Om Mich-Joll & om Gom 7rait...
> Saya akan coba cari solusi sebaik - baiknya ...
> Tetapi masih mesti menunggu EO yang lagi di Jepang...
> Sementara, biarkan dulu diconfirm seperti ini ya...


om2 .., saya rasa tidak fair klo di-ijinkan utk ber-ubah2..atau membatalkan pilihannya, sebaiknya om Mich-Joll yg sdh confirm dgn pilihannya bisa menjual ikan2 yg dipilihnya ke peserta lain yg mau..diluar forum.

Mdh2an Om Ajik bisa mendapatkan solusi yg win-win..utk semua.

----------


## Robby Iwan

Saya ikut no.20

----------


## Anggit

wah wah   ::  .... menurut saya bilamana pembatalan/perubahan di lakukan karena alasan lain lain (spt tukar pilihan dgn yg blm terpilih - konfirmasi dgn pihak penyelenggara) masih bisa di toleransi ..

tetapi pembatalan yg dilakukan hanya semata mata untuk mengamankan pilihannya di acara GO adalah sangat tidak etis 
dan merugikan banyak pihak, spt koiers lainnya, pihak panitia dan tentunya si empunya hajat GO tsb ...

mudah2 an om Ajik bisa menemukan solusi terbaik dr kejadian ini ... dan dalam kegiatan GO 2 kedepan kasus ini menjadi masukan yg sangat berguna.  

salam

----------


## Gom 7rait

> wah wah   .... menurut saya bilamana pembatalan/perubahan di lakukan karena alasan lain lain (spt tukar pilihan dgn yg blm terpilih - konfirmasi dgn pihak penyelenggara) masih bisa di toleransi ..
> 
> tetapi pembatalan yg dilakukan hanya semata mata untuk mengamankan pilihannya di acara GO adalah sangat tidak etis 
> dan merugikan banyak pihak, spt koiers lainnya, pihak panitia dan tentunya si empunya hajat GO tsb ...
> 
> mudah2 an om Ajik bisa menemukan solusi terbaik dr kejadian ini ... dan dalam kegiatan GO 2 kedepan kasus ini menjadi masukan yg sangat berguna.  
> 
> salam


Nuhun Kang atas 'toleransi'-nya. Td 5x submit...gagal terus, ndak tahu mana aja yg sdh bertuan, pas tulis tes sekenanya malah masuk. Sy lihat dr rekap, DS-32 yg sudah saya elus2 sminggu ini [ha.a.a.a] belum ada tuannya, ya saya ambil. Sorry koiers, bkn maksud mengganti, ha.a.a.a

----------


## Mich-Joll

[quote=Robby Iwan]


> Om Mich-Joll & om Gom 7rait...
> Saya akan coba cari solusi sebaik - baiknya ...
> Tetapi masih mesti menunggu EO yang lagi di Jepang...
> Sementara, biarkan dulu diconfirm seperti ini ya...


om2 .., saya rasa tidak fair klo di-ijinkan utk ber-ubah2..atau membatalkan pilihannya, sebaiknya om Mich-Joll yg sdh confirm dgn pilihannya bisa menjual ikan2 yg dipilihnya ke peserta lain yg mau..diluar forum.

Mdh2an Om Ajik bisa mendapatkan solusi yg win-win..utk semua.[/quote:25dtaaqr]

Sorry om robby, inikan per ikannya bkn murah kalo hrs sy ambil semua.
Biar fair ikan pilihan sy biar pak moderator aja yg pilihin and sy trima mau nomer brapa saja dr 6 nomer pilihan sy.

----------


## Anggit

[/quote]
Nuhun Kang atas 'toleransi'-nya. Td 5x submit...gagal terus, ndak tahu mana aja yg sdh bertuan, pas tulis tes sekenanya malah masuk. Sy lihat dr rekap, DS-32 yg sudah saya elus2 sminggu ini [ha.a.a.a] belum ada tuannya, ya saya ambil. Sorry koiers, bkn maksud mengganti, ha.a.a.a[/quote]


kalau ini sih jelas ga pa pa bang Gom .. tidak ada pihak yg di rugikan dalam attem postingnya .. fair and square    ::  

salam

----------


## chester

Mudah2an bisa ada solusi yang baik buat kasusnya om Mich ini karena kasihan juga kalau harus bayar 45 juta akibat keteledorannya - kalo bisa diasumsikan tidak ada faktor kesengajaan utk buat kisruh jalannya GO -. Hampir tidak ada atau jarang sekali memang satu peserta GO, di manapun juga, yang mengambil 6 ikan sekaligus atas namanya sendiri. Karena logikanya daripada beli 6 ekor ikan GO dia mungkin bisa beli 1 ekor yg SQ. Dengan 45 juta mungkin om Mich sudah bisa beli seekor showa Dainichi yang siap kontes. 

Om Mich seharusnya baca dulu aturan GO yang ditulis di halaman pertama oleh Om Ajik sebelum mengikuti GO. Tidak ada disebutkan dipakainya sistem reservasi seperti yang mungkin dimaksudkan om Mich (pesan 6 ambil 2 misalnya). Next time better.

Anyway, keputusan akhir ada di tangan panitia dan EO GO ini dan apapun keputusan mereka kita harus menghormatinya.

Cheers

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Sambil berusaha berkomunikasi dengan padara EO di Jepang (Feikoi & Starskoi), saya akan rekapitulasi dulu posisi sekarang ya..

*REKAPITULASI SEMENTARA*

*KLOTER I: Rp 7,500,000*

1. Jayasat, DS-42
2. Mrbunta, DS-04
3. Mich-Joll, DS-23
4. Mich-Joll, DS-25
5. Mich-Joll, DS-50
6. Mich-Joll, DS-07
7. Mich-Joll, DS-31
8. Mich-Joll, DS-37
9. Iggy, DS-03
10. Iggy, DS-21
11. Dani, DS-22
12. Indra Z, DS-08
13. Juju, DS-14
14. Juju, DS-15
15. Wahyudi, DS-30

*KLOTER II: Rp 6,000,000*

16. Wilson, DS-16
17. Cheung, DS-53
18. gomaidy, DS-35
19. rasito, DS-09
20. bhana, DS-01
21. Gom 7rait, DS-27
22. Gom 7rait, DS-32
23. Ajik, DS-06
24. Ajik, DS-49
25. Karom, DS-29
26. Yulius Susunan, DS-48
27. Rasito, DS-18
28. Rasito, DS-52
29. Robby Iwan, DS-20

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Sorry om robby, inikan per ikannya bkn murah kalo hrs sy ambil semua.
> Biar fair ikan pilihan sy biar pak moderator aja yg pilihin and sy trima mau nomer brapa saja dr 6 nomer pilihan sy.


Ok, saya dah melakukan kontak telp dengan pak Soegi. Setelah didiskusikan, disepakati hal - hal berikut:

-. Untuk kasus om Gom 7rait, pembatalan karena ketidaksengajaan diperkenankan karena tidak ada efek ke bawahnya....
-. Untuk kasus om Mich-Joll, berdasarkan kebesaran hati om Mich-Joll mengambil yang manapun 2 dari 6 ekor koi yang dipilih, maka kami akan menawarkan kembali kepada pemilih yang mengambil pilihan yang sama tetapi digugurkan karena kalah cepat dengan om Mich-Joll. Bila mereka masih berminat, koi - koi ini akan diprioritaskan ke mereka. Koi dan peminatnya adalah:
-/ DS-23, rasito
-/ DS-50. starskoi
-/ DS-37, rasito
Selanjutnya koi yang tidak lagi diminati dan 3 ekor koi yang belum ada peminat ditawarkan kepada forum apakah ada yang mau mengambil dengan harga di kloter 1 (Rp 7,500,000) berdasarkan First Come First Serve. Forum harus menyisakan 2 ekor untuk om Mich-Joll, *salah satunya saya berkehendak No. 31 tetap milik om Mich-Joll*

Bila pada tahap akhir masih tersisa lebih dari 2 ekor, maka Feikoi akan mencabut koi lebihnya terlebih dahulu (kecuali No 31). Yang tersisa 2 ekor (termasuk No. 31) baru diperuntukan untuk om Mich-Joll.

Demikian, keputusan ini diambil semoga bisa menjadi win - win solution buat semuanya. Sekali lagi saya minta maaf bila ada yang kurang berkenan dengan solusi ini

Peace  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Ok, chivas.... tolong kontak om rasito & stars koi

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*REKAPITULASI SEMENTARA*

*KLOTER I: Rp 7,500,000*

1. Jayasat, DS-42
2. Mrbunta, DS-04
3. Mich-Joll, DS-23
4. Mich-Joll, DS-25
5. Mich-Joll, DS-50
6. Mich-Joll, DS-07
7. Mich-Joll, DS-31
8. Mich-Joll, DS-37
9. Iggy, DS-03
10. Iggy, DS-21
11. Dani, DS-22
12. Indra Z, DS-08
13. Juju, DS-14
14. Juju, DS-15
15. Wahyudi, DS-30

*KLOTER II: Rp 6,000,000*

16. Wilson, DS-16
17. Cheung, DS-53
18. gomaidy, DS-35
19. rasito, DS-09
20. bhana, DS-01
21. Gom 7rait, DS-32
22. Ajik, DS-06
23. Ajik, DS-49
24. Karom, DS-29
25. Yulius Susunan, DS-48
26. Rasito, DS-18
27. Rasito, DS-52
28. Robby Iwan, DS-20

----------


## chivas

> Ok, chivas.... tolong kontak om rasito & stars koi


Confirm...

Rasito : 23, 37
Starskoi : 50

----------


## Robby Iwan

Keputusan yg bijaksana.., sy harap semua mendukung keputusan panitia dan om Mich bisa bernapas legaa..

----------


## rvidella

> Keputusan yg bijaksana.., sy harap semua mendukung keputusan panitia dan om Mich bisa bernapas legaa..


saya juga bernapas lega ... gak berani posting ... good decision ... bravo ... salut para eo

 ::

----------


## Mich-Joll

[quote=Ajik Raffles]


> Sorry om robby, inikan per ikannya bkn murah kalo hrs sy ambil semua.
> Biar fair ikan pilihan sy biar pak moderator aja yg pilihin and sy trima mau nomer brapa saja dr 6 nomer pilihan sy.


Ok, saya dah melakukan kontak telp dengan pak Soegi. Setelah didiskusikan, disepakati hal - hal berikut:

-. Untuk kasus om Gom 7rait, pembatalan karena ketidaksengajaan diperkenankan karena tidak ada efek ke bawahnya....
-. Untuk kasus om Mich-Joll, berdasarkan kebesaran hati om Mich-Joll mengambil yang manapun 2 dari 6 ekor koi yang dipilih, maka kami akan menawarkan kembali kepada pemilih yang mengambil pilihan yang sama tetapi digugurkan karena kalah cepat dengan om Mich-Joll. Bila mereka masih berminat, koi - koi ini akan diprioritaskan ke mereka. Koi dan peminatnya adalah:
-/ DS-23, rasito
-/ DS-50. starskoi
-/ DS-37, rasito
Selanjutnya koi yang tidak lagi diminati dan 3 ekor koi yang belum ada peminat ditawarkan kepada forum apakah ada yang mau mengambil dengan harga di kloter 1 (Rp 7,500,000) berdasarkan First Come First Serve. Forum harus menyisakan 2 ekor untuk om Mich-Joll, *salah satunya saya berkehendak No. 31 tetap milik om Mich-Joll*

Bila pada tahap akhir masih tersisa lebih dari 2 ekor, maka Feikoi akan mencabut koi lebihnya terlebih dahulu (kecuali No 31). Yang tersisa 2 ekor (termasuk No. 31) baru diperuntukan untuk om Mich-Joll.

Demikian, keputusan ini diambil semoga bisa menjadi win - win solution buat semuanya. Sekali lagi saya minta maaf bila ada yang kurang berkenan dengan solusi ini

Peace  :: [/quote:3gnuwhxm]

Makasih Om Ajik...
Keputusan yg bijaksana,mohon maaf yg sebesar besarnya yah Om..
Jadi ricuh gara2 saya.

----------


## Mich-Joll

> Mudah2an bisa ada solusi yang baik buat kasusnya om Mich ini karena kasihan juga kalau harus bayar 45 juta akibat keteledorannya - kalo bisa diasumsikan tidak ada faktor kesengajaan utk buat kisruh jalannya GO -. Hampir tidak ada atau jarang sekali memang satu peserta GO, di manapun juga, yang mengambil 6 ikan sekaligus atas namanya sendiri. Karena logikanya daripada beli 6 ekor ikan GO dia mungkin bisa beli 1 ekor yg SQ. Dengan 45 juta mungkin om Mich sudah bisa beli seekor showa Dainichi yang siap kontes. 
> 
> Om Mich seharusnya baca dulu aturan GO yang ditulis di halaman pertama oleh Om Ajik sebelum mengikuti GO. Tidak ada disebutkan dipakainya sistem reservasi seperti yang mungkin dimaksudkan om Mich (pesan 6 ambil 2 misalnya). Next time better.
> 
> Anyway, keputusan akhir ada di tangan panitia dan EO GO ini dan apapun keputusan mereka kita harus menghormatinya.
> 
> Cheers


Makasih bnyak Om Chester..Atas sarannya..

----------


## monscine

Happy endingggg...great decision!!!
Emang semangat persahabatan lebih dari segala2nya di KOIS

----------


## Kokok

Sistem tidak akan pernah sempurna, selalu akan ada yang namanya loop hole atau celah untuk menerobosnya. Sengaja mengakali (tentu tidak terpuji), kalau teledor, akibatnya harus menerima konsekwensi (bukannya sangsi tapi konsekwensi alias sadar diri, untuk fairnya), kata lainnya, sengaja mengakali dan/atau teledor mestinya pasal hukumnya sama, beruntung, administrator, eo dan peserta lainya punya toleransi yang besar atau memang berjiwa besar dari sananya,  salute! INSIGHTnya, atau hikmanya butuh tegas memang, namun perlu adanya PERBAIKAN juga. Disisi lain, adalah LOOP HOLE, ini adalah ketelitian semata mata, bagi yg memanfaatkan, hukumnya SAH adanya, namun bagi panitia PR/homework-lah jadinya, INSIGHTnya, satu saja PERBAIKAN. Menurut saya ada beberapa yang bisa diperabiki salah satunya adalah  menerapkan 1 kiriman e-mail berlaku untuk satu ikan, dalam pemilu dikenal OnemanOneVote (1 man 1 vote), bedanya dalam GO ini, bisa saja joki masih boleh ada (buat membantu peserta yang tidak bisa join langsung di forum). Asal ada syaratnya, 1 e-mail untuk 1 ikan, konsekwensinya sang joki send e-mail berkali-kali (tapi asik kan dan yang lain tidak kehilangan kesempatan untuk menikmati FIFO secara adil dan rata dgn mengatur antrian 1 per 1, (antri bioskop aja dibatasi maks 2 tiket   ::  ). Coba mari kita perhatikan dengan seksama, orang yang kirim e-mail dengan pilihan 1 ikan bila berhasil masuk detik itu juga sah dia dapat 1 ikan, namun yang pilih 3 s/d tak terhingga, ya 1 detik = 3 s/d tak terhingga ikan tentunya, nah ini yg kurang adil kelihatannya (bisa dimprove kok kalau mau). Mohon maaf ya, hanya coba sumbang saran.  ::   ::

----------


## chester

Good morning Indonesia,

Terimakasih dan appreciate setingginya atas wise dan reasonable decision dari om-om panitia dan EO terhadap kasus 'michjollgate'   ::  ini, dengan sangat memahami juga adanya beberapa kekecewaan spontan yang sempat muncul dari beberapa teman peserta dan juga calon peserta GO yang lain. Sebuah keputusan yang dilandasi semangat nishikigoi community n hobby, mengalahkan motivasi ekonomis dan profit.

Ikan bagus akan ada terus, persahabatan jangan sampai tergerus. Ikan bisa sakit, drop atau mati, friendship stays.

Cheers

----------


## Gom 7rait

Ok tuh Bang Chester, satu hal jg kmaren sy kommen ke EO [soegi], saran jg buat siapa aja EO next GO, please lah - jika koi di posting lewat forum, 'Jangan lah ada calon peserta yg dapat access melihat koi2 tsb visual secara langsung', dan diakomodir, thank a lot. 
Dua kartu telah dibuka, Qiu-4, tunggu kartu k-3 dibuka bln desember, apa masih bisa dipirit jadi qiu-7? very interesting game...

----------


## chester

Bang Gom, kalau 3 kartu sudah ada kiu dan jagaan 4, paling enak tuh miritnya   ::  Kalau kartu ke4 dipirit miring2, bisa balak 2 (jadi Q :: , 3-2 (QQ !!), asal jangan balak 3 aja, Q-jebot! He he he ...

Have a nice kiu-kiu (and GO juga) Bang.

Horas (saya lebih suka joker karo, jokernya banyak   ::   ::  )

----------


## luki

> Good morning Indonesia,
> 
> Sebuah keputusan yang dilandasi semangat nishikigoi community n hobby, mengalahkan motivasi ekonomis dan profit.
> 
> Ikan bagus akan ada terus, persahabatan jangan sampai tergerus. Ikan bisa sakit, drop atau mati, friendship stays.
> 
> Cheers


jadi inget sama lagu nya David Guetta

ONE LOVE......
this is the way we found
ONE LOVE.........
Eventhough they let you down
ONE LOVE.......
Nobody perfect .......
ONE LOVE......
Let's Stick Together now........
ONE LOVE......
We got to stand Together now, the world will be okay.....
ONE LOVE.......
*NISHIKIGOI COMMUNITY*

Salut buat semua nya......tidak ada yg memperkeruh,memperuncing dan membuat suasana tambah kacau......

*ONE LOVE.........*

----------


## Gom 7rait

Yup 'tul om luk, 
LOVE keeps us alive..

Gimana nih, klo vote udah slesai; ada sekedar pra appraisal showa2 ini dr master2 kita; yah buat penghangat suasana forum GO.

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Sistem tidak akan pernah sempurna, selalu akan ada yang namanya loop hole atau celah untuk menerobosnya. Sengaja mengakali (tentu tidak terpuji), kalau teledor, akibatnya harus menerima konsekwensi (bukannya sangsi tapi konsekwensi alias sadar diri, untuk fairnya), kata lainnya, sengaja mengakali dan/atau teledor mestinya pasal hukumnya sama, beruntung, administrator, eo dan peserta lainya punya toleransi yang besar atau memang berjiwa besar dari sananya,  salute! INSIGHTnya, atau hikmanya butuh tegas memang, namun perlu adanya PERBAIKAN juga. Disisi lain, adalah LOOP HOLE, ini adalah ketelitian semata mata, bagi yg memanfaatkan, hukumnya SAH adanya, namun bagi panitia PR/homework-lah jadinya, INSIGHTnya, satu saja PERBAIKAN. Menurut saya ada beberapa yang bisa diperabiki salah satunya adalah  menerapkan 1 kiriman e-mail berlaku untuk satu ikan, dalam pemilu dikenal OnemanOneVote (1 man 1 vote), bedanya dalam GO ini, bisa saja joki masih boleh ada (buat membantu peserta yang tidak bisa join langsung di forum). Asal ada syaratnya, 1 e-mail untuk 1 ikan, konsekwensinya sang joki send e-mail berkali-kali (tapi asik kan dan yang lain tidak kehilangan kesempatan untuk menikmati FIFO secara adil dan rata dgn mengatur antrian 1 per 1, (antri bioskop aja dibatasi maks 2 tiket   ). Coba mari kita perhatikan dengan seksama, orang yang kirim e-mail dengan pilihan 1 ikan bila berhasil masuk detik itu juga sah dia dapat 1 ikan, namun yang pilih 3 s/d tak terhingga, ya 1 detik = 3 s/d tak terhingga ikan tentunya, nah ini yg kurang adil kelihatannya (bisa dimprove kok kalau mau). Mohon maaf ya, hanya coba sumbang saran.


Harus saya akui sebagian terbesar adalah keteledoran saya om ...
Pada waktu ada permintaan untuk mengakomodasi peminat yang tidak aktif di forum, saya hanya berpikir gampang aja karena memperkirakan jumlahnya hanya beberapa dan paling mungkin mengambil 1-2 ekor. Ternyata batch Dainichi ini benar - benar memikat sehingga ada yang mengambil lebih dari 2 ekor. Yang membuat saya terhenyak ada beberapa anggota aktif yang seharusnya bisa langsung melakukan posting tanpa bantuan pihak ketiga   ::  . Memang setelah diklarifikasi mereka sedang tidak bisa OL tetapi ada baiknya ke depan hal seperti ini diatur lebih rapih sehingga acara pilih - pilih koi GO ini tidak anti klimaks seperti sekarang. Terimakasih untuk masukannya om, saya akan berusaha agar ke depan bisa lebih baik lagi...   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

[quote=Mich-Joll][quote="Ajik Raffles":34pisl33]


> Sorry om robby, inikan per ikannya bkn murah kalo hrs sy ambil semua.
> Biar fair ikan pilihan sy biar pak moderator aja yg pilihin and sy trima mau nomer brapa saja dr 6 nomer pilihan sy.


Ok, saya dah melakukan kontak telp dengan pak Soegi. Setelah didiskusikan, disepakati hal - hal berikut:

-. Untuk kasus om Gom 7rait, pembatalan karena ketidaksengajaan diperkenankan karena tidak ada efek ke bawahnya....
-. Untuk kasus om Mich-Joll, berdasarkan kebesaran hati om Mich-Joll mengambil yang manapun 2 dari 6 ekor koi yang dipilih, maka kami akan menawarkan kembali kepada pemilih yang mengambil pilihan yang sama tetapi digugurkan karena kalah cepat dengan om Mich-Joll. Bila mereka masih berminat, koi - koi ini akan diprioritaskan ke mereka. Koi dan peminatnya adalah:
-/ DS-23, rasito
-/ DS-50. starskoi
-/ DS-37, rasito
Selanjutnya koi yang tidak lagi diminati dan 3 ekor koi yang belum ada peminat ditawarkan kepada forum apakah ada yang mau mengambil dengan harga di kloter 1 (Rp 7,500,000) berdasarkan First Come First Serve. Forum harus menyisakan 2 ekor untuk om Mich-Joll, *salah satunya saya berkehendak No. 31 tetap milik om Mich-Joll*

Bila pada tahap akhir masih tersisa lebih dari 2 ekor, maka Feikoi akan mencabut koi lebihnya terlebih dahulu (kecuali No 31). Yang tersisa 2 ekor (termasuk No. 31) baru diperuntukan untuk om Mich-Joll.

Demikian, keputusan ini diambil semoga bisa menjadi win - win solution buat semuanya. Sekali lagi saya minta maaf bila ada yang kurang berkenan dengan solusi ini

Peace  :: [/quote:34pisl33]

Makasih Om Ajik...
Keputusan yg bijaksana,mohon maaf yg sebesar besarnya yah Om..
Jadi ricuh gara2 saya.[/quote:34pisl33]

No worry, om... tidak ada yang tidak bisa diselesaikan.... spiritnya tetap seperti semua teman - teman disini bilang: persaudaraan di atas segalanya.... jangan kapok ikut lagi, om 
 ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Originally Posted by Ajik Raffles
> 
> Ok, chivas.... tolong kontak om rasito & stars koi
> 
> 
> Confirm...
> 
> Rasito : 23, 37
> Starskoi : 50


Ok, saya sudah klarifikasi ulang, om rasito mengganti pilihannya sehingga yang di kloter 2 dibatalkan dan masuk ke kloter I dengan demikian rekapnya sebagai berikut:

*REKAPITULASI SEMENTARA*

*KLOTER I: Rp 7,500,000*

1. Jayasat, DS-42
2. Mrbunta, DS-04
3. rasito, DS-23
4. Mich-Joll, DS-25
5. Stars koi, DS-50
6. Mich-Joll, DS-07
7. Mich-Joll, DS-31
8. rasito, DS-37
9. Iggy, DS-03
10. Iggy, DS-21
11. Dani, DS-22
12. Indra Z, DS-08
13. Juju, DS-14
14. Juju, DS-15
15. Wahyudi, DS-30

*KLOTER II: Rp 6,000,000*

16. Wilson, DS-16
17. Cheung, DS-53
18. gomaidy, DS-35
19. rasito, DS-09
20. bhana, DS-01
21. Gom 7rait, DS-32
22. Ajik, DS-06
23. Ajik, DS-49
24. Karom, DS-29
25. Yulius Susunan, DS-48
26. Robby Iwan, DS-20

Sesuai keputusan sebelumnya, silakan bagi yang berminat mengambil DS-07 atau DS-25 pada kloter pertama dalam waktu 1x24 jam. Bila tidak ada yang berminat, maka feikoi sebagai EO akan mencabut salah satu pilihan ini.

Sehubungan dengan kasus ini, maka acara pilih - pilih hadiah saya tunda dulu setelah semua selesai. tks

----------


## YOEDI RINALDI

> Originally Posted by Kokok
> 
> Sistem tidak akan pernah sempurna, selalu akan ada yang namanya loop hole atau celah untuk menerobosnya. Sengaja mengakali (tentu tidak terpuji), kalau teledor, akibatnya harus menerima konsekwensi (bukannya sangsi tapi konsekwensi alias sadar diri, untuk fairnya), kata lainnya, sengaja mengakali dan/atau teledor mestinya pasal hukumnya sama, beruntung, administrator, eo dan peserta lainya punya toleransi yang besar atau memang berjiwa besar dari sananya,  salute! INSIGHTnya, atau hikmanya butuh tegas memang, namun perlu adanya PERBAIKAN juga. Disisi lain, adalah LOOP HOLE, ini adalah ketelitian semata mata, bagi yg memanfaatkan, hukumnya SAH adanya, namun bagi panitia PR/homework-lah jadinya, INSIGHTnya, satu saja PERBAIKAN. Menurut saya ada beberapa yang bisa diperabiki salah satunya adalah  menerapkan 1 kiriman e-mail berlaku untuk satu ikan, dalam pemilu dikenal OnemanOneVote (1 man 1 vote), bedanya dalam GO ini, bisa saja joki masih boleh ada (buat membantu peserta yang tidak bisa join langsung di forum). Asal ada syaratnya, 1 e-mail untuk 1 ikan, konsekwensinya sang joki send e-mail berkali-kali (tapi asik kan dan yang lain tidak kehilangan kesempatan untuk menikmati FIFO secara adil dan rata dgn mengatur antrian 1 per 1, (antri bioskop aja dibatasi maks 2 tiket   ). Coba mari kita perhatikan dengan seksama, orang yang kirim e-mail dengan pilihan 1 ikan bila berhasil masuk detik itu juga sah dia dapat 1 ikan, namun yang pilih 3 s/d tak terhingga, ya 1 detik = 3 s/d tak terhingga ikan tentunya, nah ini yg kurang adil kelihatannya (bisa dimprove kok kalau mau). Mohon maaf ya, hanya coba sumbang saran.  
> 
> 
> Harus saya akui sebagian terbesar adalah keteledoran saya om ...
> Pada waktu ada permintaan untuk mengakomodasi peminat yang tidak aktif di forum, saya hanya berpikir gampang aja karena memperkirakan jumlahnya hanya beberapa dan paling mungkin mengambil 1-2 ekor. Ternyata batch Dainichi ini benar - benar memikat sehingga ada yang mengambil lebih dari 2 ekor. Yang membuat saya terhenyak ada beberapa anggota aktif yang seharusnya bisa langsung melakukan posting tanpa bantuan pihak ketiga   . Memang setelah diklarifikasi mereka sedang tidak bisa OL tetapi ada baiknya ke depan hal seperti ini diatur lebih rapih sehingga acara pilih - pilih koi GO ini tidak anti klimaks seperti sekarang. Terimakasih untuk masukannya om, saya akan berusaha agar ke depan bisa lebih baik lagi...



Usul Om Ajik,
Gimana kalau pemilihan (booking) ikan pada acara GO atau Keeping Contest selanjutnya dilakukan sejak di-Launch-nya kegiatan GO tersebut, ini supaya lebih adil saja karena banyak calon peserta yang mungkin baca pengumuman GO lebih awal dari yang lain tetapi pada saatnya pemilihan ngga dapet ikan2 yang menjadi pilihannya hanya karena kesulitan akses ke Koi-s forum mengingat tingginya traffic ke server maupun leletnya internet peserta (terutama lokasi luar jawa).
Saya kira kasus "Mich-Joll Gate" juga terjadi mungkin akibat hal2 yang saya tulis diatas, karena takut ngga kebagian ikan sama sekali akhirnya ngeborong ikan dalam sekali posting.
Demikian komentar dan usul saya yang belum tentu salah he he....
Tks.

----------


## Bony

waduh kelupaan, terlambat deh, Oom Mod mana yg masih available? tq

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*YANG MASIH AVAILABLE*

*Ki-Ka : DS 02, DS 05, DS 10, DS 11*


*Ki-Ka : DS 12, DS 13, DS 17, DS 18*


*Ki-Ka : DS 19, DS 24, DS 26, DS 27*


*Ki-Ka : DS 28, DS 33, DS 34, DS 36* 


*Ki-Ka : DS 38, DS 39, DS 40, DS 41*


*Ki-Ka : DS 43, DS 44, DS 45, DS 46*


*Ki-Ka : DS 47, DS 51, DS 52, DS 54, DS 55*

----------


## Soegianto

saya juga minta maaf  kepada semua pihak atas adanya ketidak nyamanan .........
mungkin ini buat pelajaran agar kedepan jadi lebih baik...
salam koi????????????  ::

----------


## mrbunta

mantappppppppp. always update from japan

----------


## Gom 7rait

Wah...kode alam; malam ini saya dapat seat 32-D, cocok kayaknya nih.... nomer Ds-32 ha.a.a.a.

----------


## Soegianto

an lie sui kong / kohaku sandan no 12

----------


## Soegianto

*info*
untuk food awal akan pakai azayaka ...mungkin dalam waktu dekat taniguchi food akan masuk ke indonesia 
dan saya akan memakai pakan ini utk acara ini....

----------


## dattairadian

> an lie sui kong / kohaku sandan no 12


apa ini pak?   ::   ::

----------


## monscine

> Originally Posted by Soegianto
> 
> an lie sui kong / kohaku sandan no 12
> 
> 
> apa ini pak?


wah ada senjata pamungkasnya om datta   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Originally Posted by dattairadian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Soegianto
> 
> ...


Apakah ini termasuk orang - orang Istana Pulau Es?  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Usul Om Ajik,
> Gimana kalau pemilihan (booking) ikan pada acara GO atau Keeping Contest selanjutnya dilakukan sejak di-Launch-nya kegiatan GO tersebut, ini supaya lebih adil saja karena banyak calon peserta yang mungkin baca pengumuman GO lebih awal dari yang lain tetapi pada saatnya pemilihan ngga dapet ikan2 yang menjadi pilihannya hanya karena kesulitan akses ke Koi-s forum mengingat tingginya traffic ke server maupun leletnya internet peserta (terutama lokasi luar jawa).
> Saya kira kasus "Mich-Joll Gate" juga terjadi mungkin akibat hal2 yang saya tulis diatas, karena takut ngga kebagian ikan sama sekali akhirnya ngeborong ikan dalam sekali posting.
> Demikian komentar dan usul saya yang belum tentu salah he he....
> Tks.


Yang ini penah dilakukan om, tapi diprotes karena banyak yang belum baca pengumuman. Konon katanya beberapa teman tidak setiap hari bisa akses ke forum karena pekerjaan atau keterbatasan akses internet. Serba susah ya   ::   But anyway, terimakasih buat sarannya...   ::

----------


## Gom 7rait

> Originally Posted by monscine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by dattairadian
> 
> ...


dari pulau neraka... om.

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*REKAPITULASI SEMENTARA*

*KLOTER I: Rp 7,500,000*

1. Jayasat, DS-42
2. Mrbunta, DS-04
3. rasito, DS-23
4. Mich-Joll, DS-25
5. Stars koi, DS-50
6. Mich-Joll, DS-07
7. Mich-Joll, DS-31
8. rasito, DS-37
9. Iggy, DS-03
10. Iggy, DS-21
11. Dani, DS-22
12. Indra Z, DS-08
13. Juju, DS-14
14. Juju, DS-15
15. Wahyudi, DS-30

*KLOTER II: Rp 6,000,000*

16. Wilson, DS-16
17. Cheung, DS-53
18. gomaidy, DS-35
19. rasito, DS-09
20. bhana, DS-01
21. Gom 7rait, DS-32
22. Ajik, DS-06
23. Ajik, DS-49
24. Karom, DS-29
25. Yulius Susunan, DS-48
26. Robby Iwan, DS-20
27. Kohaku Sandan, DS-12

Karena sudah melewati batas waktu dan tidak ada anggota forum yang berminat, silakan feikoi menarik DS-07 atau DS-25!!

----------


## chivas

?Feikoi ambil DS-25 dan dikembalikan lagi ke tank....

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> ?Feikoi ambil DS-25 dan dikembalikan lagi ke tank....


Ok, jadi DS-25 kembali available ya...

*REKAPITULASI SEMENTARA*

*KLOTER I: Rp 7,500,000*

1. Jayasat, DS-42
2. Mrbunta, DS-04
3. rasito, DS-23
*4. DS-25 kembali ke tank dan available untuk dipilih (masuk ke kloter 2)*
5. Stars koi, DS-50
6. Mich-Joll, DS-07
7. Mich-Joll, DS-31
8. rasito, DS-37
9. Iggy, DS-03
10. Iggy, DS-21
11. Dani, DS-22
12. Indra Z, DS-08
13. Juju, DS-14
14. Juju, DS-15
15. Wahyudi, DS-30

*KLOTER II: Rp 6,000,000*

16. Wilson, DS-16
17. Cheung, DS-53
18. gomaidy, DS-35
19. rasito, DS-09
20. bhana, DS-01
21. Gom 7rait, DS-32
22. Ajik, DS-06
23. Ajik, DS-49
24. Karom, DS-29
25. Yulius Susunan, DS-48
26. Robby Iwan, DS-20
27. Kohaku Sandan, DS-12

Silakan dipilih!!

----------


## edwin

> an lie sui kong / kohaku sandan no 12





> ini pak?





> ada senjata pamungkasnya om datta





> ini termasuk orang - orang Istana Pulau Es?


ini masih ko ping ho apa udah tapak sakti?

----------


## chivas

suwira DC 25

----------


## Soegianto

> Originally Posted by Soegianto
> 
> an lie sui kong / kohaku sandan no 12
> 
> 
> apa ini pak?


pak lie sui kong adalah dealer baru pak dan jalan berbareng /sama2 dengan pak suwira.... 
pak suwira idem dengan kohaku sandan
tks

note .... pak lie gabung go ini bersama kohaku sandan

an.suwira gabung di go ini utk pribadi

begitu pak  ::

----------


## iwankptb

Ikutan Om No. 40. dan 49

Salam,  ::

----------


## dattairadian

> Originally Posted by dattairadian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Soegianto
> 
> ...


oh, sori ngga mudeng... jadi _kohaku sandan_ tuh nama julukan ya? he he he....
kirain mesen kohaku sandan :P

----------


## Mich-Joll

> Originally Posted by chivas
> 
> ?Feikoi ambil DS-25 dan dikembalikan lagi ke tank....
> 
> 
> Ok, jadi DS-25 kembali available ya...
> 
> *REKAPITULASI SEMENTARA*
> 
> ...


Om Ajik, pnya sy yg DS-31 boleh ngak namanya diganti jd INDRA WAR...?? Thx yah.

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Om Ajik, pnya sy yg DS-31 boleh ngak namanya diganti jd INDRA WAR...?? Thx yah.


Wah cepet bener di hand over om   ::  
Boleh aja, jadi bisa ambil lagi dong   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Ikutan Om No. 40. dan 49
> 
> Salam,


No. 49 sudah di booked, om... Apa salah ketik   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*REKAPITULASI SEMENTARA*

*KLOTER I: Rp 7,500,000 (cicil 3x) atau Rp 7,250,000 (tunai bagi anggota koi's teregister)*

1. Jayasat, DS-42
2. Mrbunta, DS-04
3. rasito, DS-23
4. DS-25 kembali ke tank --> dipicked Suwira
5. Stars koi, DS-50
6. Mich-Joll, DS-07
7. Mich-Joll, DS-31
8. rasito, DS-37
9. Iggy, DS-03
10. Iggy, DS-21
11. Dani, DS-22
12. Indra Z, DS-08
13. Juju, DS-14
14. Juju, DS-15
15. Wahyudi, DS-30

*KLOTER II: Rp 6,000,000 (cicil 3x) atau Rp 5,750,000 (tunai bagi anggota koi's teregister)*

16. Wilson, DS-16
17. Cheung, DS-53
18. gomaidy, DS-35
19. rasito, DS-09
20. bhana, DS-01
21. Gom 7rait, DS-32
22. Ajik, DS-06
23. Ajik, DS-49
24. Karom, DS-29
25. Yulius Susunan, DS-48
26. Robby Iwan, DS-20
27. Kohaku Sandan, DS-12
28. Suwira, DS-25
29. Iwankptb, DS-40

*YANG MASIH AVAILABLE*

*Ki-Ka : DS 02, DS 05, DS 10, DS 11*


*Ki-Ka : DS 13, DS 17, DS 18*


*Ki-Ka : DS 19, DS 24, DS 26, DS 27*


*Ki-Ka : DS 28, DS 33, DS 34, DS 36* 


*Ki-Ka : DS 38, DS 39, DS 41*


*Ki-Ka : DS 43, DS 44, DS 45, DS 46*


*Ki-Ka : DS 47, DS 51, DS 52, DS 54, DS 55*

----------


## odil kokoy

Kloter 3 udah mualai belom yah?  ::   ::

----------


## Mich-Joll

[quote=Ajik Raffles]


> Om Ajik, pnya sy yg DS-31 boleh ngak namanya diganti jd INDRA WAR...?? Thx yah.


Wah cepet bener di hand over om   ::  
Boleh aja, jadi bisa ambil lagi dong   :: [/quote:2vy101vw]

 ::   ::   ::   Maunya sih Om...
Pembayarannya cash and msk bareng member sy ngak masalah kan Om??
Transfernya kmana Om ?

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Sekarang waktunya pilih - pilih hadiah ya.... Berhubung ada perubahan kondisi (peserta di kloter satu banyak yang tidak aktif di forum), maka aturan pilih hadiah saya revisi menjadi:

1. Semua peserta yang sudah dikonfirmasi, baik kloter I, kloter II, atau kloter III (kalau sudah ada sebelum acara pemilihan hadiah ditutup) diperbolehkan memilih hadiah.
2. Ada lima hadiah koi, masing - masing untuk Grand Champion, Reserve Grand Champion, Best Tategoi I - III, ditambah satu tiket Jakarta - Jepang pp untuk berkunjung ke farm - farm di Jepang bagi peraih GC
3. Setiap peserta memilih berdasarkan one fish one vote
4. Setiap peserta berhak memilih lima ekor koi dengan cara memposting kode koi dan mengurutkannya berdasarkan prioritas
5. Koi pilihan pertama akan mendapatkan nilai 8, koi pilihan kedua mendapatkan nilai 5, koi pilihan ketiga mendapatkan nilai 3, koi pilihan keempat mendapatkan nilai 2, dan koi pilihan kelima mendapat nilai 1
6. Semua nilai akan diakumulasikan dan diurutkan berdasarkan nilai tertinggi
7. Nilai tertinggi pertama akan menjadi hadiah bagi Grand Champion, tertinggi kedua menjadi hadiah bagi Reserve Grand Champion, Tertinggi ketiga - keempat akan menjadi hadiah bagi Bast Tategoi I - III
8. Apabila terdapat nilai yang sama, maka koi yang mendapatkan urutan teratas adalah yang paling banyak mendapat pilihan pertama. Dan kalau jumlah pilihan pertama sama banyan pemilihnya maka dilihat yang paling banyak mendapat pilihan kedua, begitu seterusnya  
*9. Pemilihan dimulai hari jumat (30/10), jam 12,00 sampai dengan jam 15.00 waktu server*
10. Hanya pilihan yang masuk pada waktu yang telah ditentukan yang akan dihitung
11. Selama masa pemilihan hadiah, peminat lain masih diperkenankan memposting pilihannya
12. Apabila sebelum ditetapkan sebagai hadiah, koi calon hadiah dipillih oleh peserta lain, maka koi tersebut akan gugur dan peringkat dibawahnya akan menjadi kandidat hadiah

----------


## Gom 7rait

Anggota koi-s terregister maksudnya spt apa om? yg punya ID atau yg registerred di forum koi-s ? [maklum newbie] thks

----------


## Robby Iwan

koi yg dipilih utk hadiah..dipilih dari koi yg belum terjual ya.., klo gt kloter3 harus cepat2 pilih dong.., bisa2 keburu dijadiin hadiah koi2 bagusnya..

----------


## yulius sesunan

Kok sepi ya yang nge bid??? sepertinya pada nunggu kloter ketiga nih..... biar jadinya rame lagi (sebelum pilih2 hadiah) kloter kedua saya tutup dengan pilihan no 41. 

Salam

Yulius Sesunan

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Kok sepi ya yang nge bid??? sepertinya pada nunggu kloter ketiga nih..... biar jadinya rame lagi (sebelum pilih2 hadiah) kloter kedua saya tutup dengan pilihan no 41. 
> 
> Salam
> 
> Yulius Sesunan


Hahahaha, ada yang deg - degan kepilih jadi hadiah ya.  ::  
Semoga ini bisa mengikuti legenda dainichi.... si petir   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*REKAPITULASI SEMENTARA*

*KLOTER I: Rp 7,500,000 (cicil 3x) atau Rp 7,250,000 (tunai bagi anggota koi's teregister)*

1. Jayasat, DS-42
2. Mrbunta, DS-04
3. rasito, DS-23
4. DS-25 kembali ke tank --> dipicked Suwira
5. Stars koi, DS-50
6. Mich-Joll, DS-07
7. Mich-Joll, DS-31
8. rasito, DS-37
9. Iggy, DS-03
10. Iggy, DS-21
11. Dani, DS-22
12. Indra Z, DS-08
13. Juju, DS-14
14. Juju, DS-15
15. Wahyudi, DS-30

*KLOTER II: Rp 6,000,000 (cicil 3x) atau Rp 5,750,000 (tunai bagi anggota koi's teregister)*

16. Wilson, DS-16
17. Cheung, DS-53
18. gomaidy, DS-35
19. rasito, DS-09
20. bhana, DS-01
21. Gom 7rait, DS-32
22. Ajik, DS-06
23. Ajik, DS-49
24. Karom, DS-29
25. Yulius Susunan, DS-48
26. Robby Iwan, DS-20
27. Kohaku Sandan, DS-12
28. Suwira, DS-25
29. Iwankptb, DS-40
30. Yulius Susunan, DS-41

*KLOTER III: Rp 5,000,000 (cicil 3x) atau Rp 4,750,000 (tunai bagi anggota koi's teregister)*

*YANG MASIH AVAILABLE*

*Ki-Ka : DS 02, DS 05, DS 10, DS 11*


*Ki-Ka : DS 13, DS 17, DS 18*


*Ki-Ka : DS 19, DS 24, DS 26, DS 27*


*Ki-Ka : DS 28, DS 33, DS 34, DS 36* 


*Ki-Ka : DS 38, DS 39*


*Ki-Ka : DS 43, DS 44, DS 45, DS 46*


*Ki-Ka : DS 47, DS 51, DS 52, DS 54, DS 55*

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Kloter III sudah bisa dimulai....
Silakan dipilih.... juga pemilihan hadiah...
Pilih 5 ekor dan urutkan berdasarkan prioritas...
Hanya posting antara jam 12.00 - 15.00 waktu server yang akan diperhitungkan

----------


## mrbunta

yg di pilih yg masih available ya om utk hadiah?

----------


## sugureta_koi

Ikut oom Ajik ..
pemilih pertama kloter 3 - saya pilih no. 27
Moga moga gak salah pilih ...  ::

----------


## daniel80

Tambahan Indra Z untuk kloter 3 
DS 43

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*REKAPITULASI SEMENTARA*

*KLOTER I: Rp 7,500,000 (cicil 3x) atau Rp 7,250,000 (tunai bagi anggota koi's teregister)*

1. Jayasat, DS-42
2. Mrbunta, DS-04
3. rasito, DS-23
4. DS-25 kembali ke tank --> dipicked Suwira
5. Stars koi, DS-50
6. Mich-Joll, DS-07
7. Mich-Joll, DS-31
8. rasito, DS-37
9. Iggy, DS-03
10. Iggy, DS-21
11. Dani, DS-22
12. Indra Z, DS-08
13. Juju, DS-14
14. Juju, DS-15
15. Wahyudi, DS-30

*KLOTER II: Rp 6,000,000 (cicil 3x) atau Rp 5,750,000 (tunai bagi anggota koi's teregister)*

16. Wilson, DS-16
17. Cheung, DS-53
18. gomaidy, DS-35
19. rasito, DS-09
20. bhana, DS-01
21. Gom 7rait, DS-32
22. Ajik, DS-06
23. Ajik, DS-49
24. Karom, DS-29
25. Yulius Susunan, DS-48
26. Robby Iwan, DS-20
27. Kohaku Sandan, DS-12
28. Suwira, DS-25
29. Iwankptb, DS-40
30. Yulius Susunan, DS-41

*KLOTER III: Rp 5,000,000 (cicil 3x) atau Rp 4,750,000 (tunai bagi anggota koi's teregister)*

31. Sugureta_koi. DS-27
32. Indra Z, DS-43

*YANG MASIH AVAILABLE*

*Ki-Ka : DS 02, DS 05, DS 10, DS 11*


*Ki-Ka : DS 13, DS 17, DS 18*


*Ki-Ka : DS 19, DS 24, DS 26*


*Ki-Ka : DS 28, DS 33, DS 34, DS 36* 


*Ki-Ka : DS 38, DS 39*


*Ki-Ka : DS 44, DS 45, DS 46*


*Ki-Ka : DS 47, DS 51, DS 52, DS 54, DS 55*

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Tambahan Indra Z untuk kloter 3 
> DS 43


Betul om, yang belum dipilih aja yang bisa jadi hadiah...

----------


## Gom 7rait

Pemilihan hadiah mulai [ora urus kualitetnya]; urutan
10, 34, 36, 39, 55

Lanjut......

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Pemilihan hadiah mulai [ora urus kualitetnya]; urutan
> 10, 34, 36, 39, 55
> 
> Lanjut......


Lho gak ada lagi? Cuma pilhan Bang Fom aja nih yang jadi rujukan?  ::

----------


## yulius sesunan

Pilih hadiah: 17, 52, 33, 36 dan 34 

Salam,

Yulius Sesunan

----------


## Robby Iwan

hadiah, 34,24,17,47,18

----------


## jayasat

Buat Hadiah sbb:
1. DS 41
2. DS 24
3. DS 44
4. DS 19
5. DS 34

----------


## jayasat

Wah udh telat ya Om Ajik utk Hadiahnya padahal sdh di save dari kemarin ...   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Tiga suara sah masuk: Gom 7rait (1), Yulius (2), dan Robby Iwan (1). Sebelas koi terpilih sebagai kandidat dengan urutan sebagai berikut:
1. DS - 34, 25 point --> *Grand Champion*
2. DS - 17, 19 point --> *Reserve Grand Champion*
3. DS - 10, 8 point --> *Best Tategoi I*
4. DS - 36, 7 point --> *Best Tategoi II*
5. DS - 52, 5 point --> *Best Tatehoi III*
6. DS - 24, 5 point
7. DS - 33, 3 point
8. DS - 39, 2 point
9. DS - 47, 2 point
10. DS - 55, 1 point
11. DS - 18, 1 point

----------


## mrbunta

Hadiah
1. 52
2. 51
3. 27
4. 19
5. 13
betul gitu ya om ajik

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*REKAPITULASI SEMENTARA*

*KLOTER I: Rp 7,500,000 (cicil 3x) atau Rp 7,250,000 (tunai bagi anggota koi's teregister)*

1. Jayasat, DS-42
2. Mrbunta, DS-04
3. rasito, DS-23
4. DS-25 kembali ke tank --> dipicked Suwira
5. Stars koi, DS-50
6. Mich-Joll, DS-07
7. Mich-Joll, DS-31
8. rasito, DS-37
9. Iggy, DS-03
10. Iggy, DS-21
11. Dani, DS-22
12. Indra Z, DS-08
13. Juju, DS-14
14. Juju, DS-15
15. Wahyudi, DS-30

*KLOTER II: Rp 6,000,000 (cicil 3x) atau Rp 5,750,000 (tunai bagi anggota koi's teregister)*

16. Wilson, DS-16
17. Cheung, DS-53
18. gomaidy, DS-35
19. rasito, DS-09
20. bhana, DS-01
21. Gom 7rait, DS-32
22. Ajik, DS-06
23. Ajik, DS-49
24. Karom, DS-29
25. Yulius Susunan, DS-48
26. Robby Iwan, DS-20
27. Kohaku Sandan, DS-12
28. Suwira, DS-25
29. Iwankptb, DS-40
30. Yulius Susunan, DS-41

*KLOTER III: Rp 5,000,000 (cicil 3x) atau Rp 4,750,000 (tunai bagi anggota koi's teregister)*

31. Sugureta_koi. DS-27
32. Indra Z, DS-43


*HADIAH:*

Grand Champion --> DS - 34
Reserve Grand Champion --> DS - 17
Best Tategoi I --> DS - 10
Best Tategoi II --> DS - 36
Best Tategoi III --> DS - 52

*YANG MASIH AVAILABLE*

*Ki-Ka : DS 02, DS 05, DS 11*


*Ki-Ka : DS 13, DS 18*


*Ki-Ka : DS 19, DS 24, DS 26*


*Ki-Ka : DS 28, DS 33*


*Ki-Ka : DS 38, DS 39*


*Ki-Ka : DS 44, DS 45, DS 46*


*Ki-Ka : DS 47, DS 51, DS 54, DS 55*

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Buat Hadiah sbb:
> 1. DS 41
> 2. DS 24
> 3. DS 44
> 4. DS 19
> 5. DS 34





> Hadiah
> 1. 52
> 2. 51
> 3. 27
> 4. 19
> 5. 13
> betul gitu ya om ajik


Kandidat GC dan RGC (pilihan 1 & 2) gagal menentukan hadiahnya sendiri nih   ::

----------


## yulius sesunan

[quote=Ajik Raffles]


> Kok sepi ya yang nge bid??? sepertinya pada nunggu kloter ketiga nih..... biar jadinya rame lagi (sebelum pilih2 hadiah) kloter kedua saya tutup dengan pilihan no 41. 
> 
> Salam
> 
> Yulius Sesunan


Hahahaha, ada yang deg - degan kepilih jadi hadiah ya.  ::  
Semoga ini bisa mengikuti legenda dainichi.... si petir   :: [/quote:2pukbbxx]

Amin, moga2 bener jadi si "petir" ya Om, sambil membuktikan fatwa dari para suhu koi's bahwa memelihara tosai showa banyak kejutannya   ::

----------


## Mich-Joll

[quote="Ajik Raffles"]*REKAPITULASI SEMENTARA*

*KLOTER I: Rp 7,500,000 (cicil 3x) atau Rp 7,250,000 (tunai bagi anggota koi's teregister)*

Om Ajik, pembayarannya di transfer kemana..?

----------


## Ajik Raffles

[quote=Mich-Joll]


> *REKAPITULASI SEMENTARA*
> 
> *KLOTER I: Rp 7,500,000 (cicil 3x) atau Rp 7,250,000 (tunai bagi anggota koi's teregister)*
> 
> Om Ajik, pembayarannya di transfer kemana..?


[/quote:36q1za8v]
Calling Om Soegi...  ::

----------


## Soegianto

pembayaran 
ke rek bca 
an mustika dewi
ac 624 0446 055

tolong trans f an nya ksh no ikan nya.....tks

----------


## jayasat

> Originally Posted by jayasat
> 
> Buat Hadiah sbb:
> 1. DS 41
> 2. DS 24
> 3. DS 44
> 4. DS 19
> 5. DS 34
> 
> ...


He.. he ... Amin OM ..minimal klu nggak jadi Pakai Mahkota ya pakai Sorban aja deh !!! sdh Alhamdulillah ...

----------


## jayasat

> pembayaran 
> ke rek bca 
> an mustika dewi
> ac 624 0446 055
> 
> tolong trans f an nya ksh no ikan nya.....tks


 Konfirmasi Transfer OM Soegi :
 01/11/2009 09:55:46  	Sekarang  	 01/11/2009 09:55:46  	  / WIJAYA SATRIAWAN (Rp)   	  624-0446055 / MUSTIKA DEWI (Rp)   	Rp 3,000,000.00  	 0.00  	 1.00  	 Berhasil  	 -  	 09110100819631

----------


## Soegianto

ikan nya sdh datang ...minggu ini akan diambil ulang fotonya...

----------


## Gom 7rait

> ikan nya sdh datang ...minggu ini akan diambil ulang fotonya...


Wah... bagus tuh pak, fotonya yg lurus ya, kan asyiknya go ngikuti perkembangannya, supaya ngerti keeping yg baik spt apa. Ok pak ditunggu

----------


## mrbunta

asikkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

----------


## dani

> asikkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk



Om, ikannya mau pindah tangan katanya... semalem dia dateng di mimpi...  ::

----------


## Gom 7rait

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> asikkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
> 
> 
> 
> Om, ikannya mau pindah tangan katanya... semalem dia dateng di mimpi...


biarlah hanya didalam mimpi, kucumbui bayangan dirimu... kau satu pilihan hati ini, tak ingin showa yg lain disisiku...

mimpi ni ye...

----------


## Soegianto

> Originally Posted by dani
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ...


om gom romantis amat  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> ikan nya sdh datang ...minggu ini akan diambil ulang fotonya...


Udah lancar pencet kamera om?

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> asikkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
> 
> 
> 
> Om, ikannya mau pindah tangan katanya... semalem dia dateng di mimpi...


iya om. mimpinya kok manjur
dari tangan nya om soegi ke tangan saya ya wkwkwkwkwkwkwkwk

----------


## dani

> Originally Posted by dani
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ...


  ::   ::

----------


## Soegianto

om bumta ,,,,, kalau mau balik nama ada yg tunggu in tuch

----------


## mrbunta

> om bumta ,,,,, kalau mau balik nama ada yg tunggu in tuch


wkwkwkwkwkwkwk

----------


## Gom 7rait

> Originally Posted by Gom 7rait
> 
> biarlah hanya didalam mimpi, kucumbui bayangan dirimu... kau satu pilihan hati ini, tak ingin showa yg lain disisiku...
> 
> mimpi ni ye...
> 
> 
> om gom romantis amat


dgn lg ini, showa cepat bongsor dgn sumi membara...

----------


## achmad

Masih bisa daftar ya om ? baru liat soalnya, hehehehe
ikut No. 24 kalo masih boleh.

----------


## Soegianto

> Masih bisa daftar ya om ? baru liat soalnya, hehehehe
> ikut No. 24 kalo masih boleh.


halo pak apa kbr ??
msh bisa ikut an .....  ::

----------


## luki

*REKAPITULASI SEMENTARA*

*KLOTER I: Rp 7,500,000 (cicil 3x) atau Rp 7,250,000 (tunai bagi anggota koi's teregister)*

1. Jayasat, DS-42
2. Mrbunta, DS-04
3. rasito, DS-23
4. DS-25 kembali ke tank --> dipicked Suwira
5. Stars koi, DS-50
6. Mich-Joll, DS-07
7. Indra War, DS-31
8. rasito, DS-37
9. Iggy, DS-03
10. Iggy, DS-21
11. Dani, DS-22
12. Indra Z, DS-08
13. Juju, DS-14
14. Juju, DS-15
15. Wahyudi, DS-30

*KLOTER II: Rp 6,000,000 (cicil 3x) atau Rp 5,750,000 (tunai bagi anggota koi's teregister)*

16. Wilson, DS-16
17. Cheung, DS-53
18. gomaidy, DS-35
19. rasito, DS-09
20. bhana, DS-01
21. Gom 7rait, DS-32
22. Ajik, DS-06
23. Ajik, DS-49
24. Karom, DS-29
25. Yulius Susunan, DS-48
26. Robby Iwan, DS-20
27. Kohaku Sandan, DS-12
28. Suwira, DS-25
29. Iwankptb, DS-40
30. Yulius Susunan, DS-41

*KLOTER III: Rp 5,000,000 (cicil 3x) atau Rp 4,750,000 (tunai bagi anggota koi's teregister)*

31. Sugureta_koi. DS-27
32. Indra Z, DS-43
33. Achmad / DS 24


*HADIAH:*

Grand Champion --> DS - 34
Reserve Grand Champion --> DS - 17
Best Tategoi I --> DS - 10
Best Tategoi II --> DS - 36
Best Tategoi III --> DS - 52

*YANG MASIH AVAILABLE*

*Ki-Ka : DS 02, DS 05, DS 11*


*Ki-Ka : DS 13, DS 18*


*Ki-Ka : DS 19,DS 26*


*Ki-Ka : DS 28, DS 33*


*Ki-Ka : DS 38, DS 39*


*Ki-Ka : DS 44, DS 45, DS 46*


*Ki-Ka : DS 47, DS 51, DS 54, DS 55*

----------


## luki

*Update Foto Ikan per Tanggal 4 November 2009......*
dalam keadaan sehal wal afiat  ::   ::  

*KLOTER I: Rp 7,500,000 (cicil 3x) atau Rp 7,250,000 (tunai bagi anggota koi's teregister)*

1. Jayasat, DS-42

2. Mrbunta, DS-04

3. rasito, DS-23

4. DS-25 kembali ke tank --> dipicked Suwira

5. Stars koi, DS-50

6. Mich-Joll, DS-07

7. Indra War, DS-31

8. rasito, DS-37

9. Iggy, DS-03

10. Iggy, DS-21

11. Dani, DS-22

12. Indra Z, DS-08

13. Juju, DS-14

14. Juju, DS-15

15. Wahyudi, DS-30



*KLOTER II: Rp 6,000,000 (cicil 3x) atau Rp 5,750,000 (tunai bagi anggota koi's teregister)*

16. Wilson, DS-16

17. Cheung, DS-53

18. gomaidy, DS-35

19. rasito, DS-09

20. bhana, DS-01

21. Gom 7rait, DS-32

22. Ajik, DS-06

23. Ajik, DS-49

24. Karom, DS-29

25. Yulius Susunan, DS-48

26. Robby Iwan, DS-20

27. Kohaku Sandan, DS-12

28. Suwira, DS-25

29. Iwankptb, DS-40

30. Yulius Susunan, DS-41


*KLOTER III: Rp 5,000,000 (cicil 3x) atau Rp 4,750,000 (tunai bagi anggota koi's teregister)*

31. Sugureta_koi. DS-27

32. Indra Z, DS-43

33. Achmad / DS 24



*HADIAH:*

*Grand Champion --> DS - 34*

*Reserve Grand Champion --> DS - 17*

*Best Tategoi I --> DS - 10*

*Best Tategoi II --> DS - 36*

*Best Tategoi III --> DS - 52*


*YANG MASIH AVAILABLE*

*Ki-Ka : DS 02, DS 05, DS 11*




*Ki-Ka : DS 13, DS 18*



*Ki-Ka : DS 19,DS 26*



*Ki-Ka : DS 28, DS 33*



*Ki-Ka : DS 38, DS 39*



*Ki-Ka : DS 44, DS 45, DS 46*




*Ki-Ka : DS 47, DS 51, DS 54, DS 55*

----------


## Anggit

akhir nya dateng jg nih "kloter" favorit saya ...  ::  

no *5* dong om Sugi ... tk u


salam

----------


## Soegianto

tq om luki sdh upload in fotonya padahal lg sakit  ::  
tq jg nih om angit

----------


## sugureta_koi

Oom Soegi,
Aku sudah transfer cicilan 1 untuk DS27 ...

(Nyari Duit Mode : ON)   ::  

Thanks

----------


## Soegianto

oke tks pak

info ...ikan sdh masuk di kolam GO
hr ini sdh start ksh makan dg dosis naik bertahap selama seminggu kemudian di gasssssss
buat teman2 yg sdh joint selamat berlomba dan tks

----------


## Kokok

wah pakai digassss, bakal jadi race yang menarik, imbang dan sangar2 lho ikannya   ::  , tapi ga ikut, keduluan orang pilih ikannya,   ::  , soalnya wait n see melulu krn ikannya liat difoto doank, susah ngebayanginnya   ::   ::

----------


## Soegianto

mau di gas nich om  ::

----------


## luki

*REKAPITULASI SEMENTARA*

*KLOTER I: Rp 7,500,000 (cicil 3x) atau Rp 7,250,000 (tunai bagi anggota koi's teregister)*

1. Jayasat, DS-42
2. Mrbunta, DS-04
3. rasito, DS-23
4. DS-25 kembali ke tank --> dipicked Suwira
5. Stars koi, DS-50
6. Mich-Joll, DS-07
7. Indra War, DS-31
8. rasito, DS-37
9. Iggy, DS-03
10. Iggy, DS-21
11. Dani, DS-22
12. Indra Z, DS-08
13. Juju, DS-14
14. Juju, DS-15
15. Wahyudi, DS-30

*KLOTER II: Rp 6,000,000 (cicil 3x) atau Rp 5,750,000 (tunai bagi anggota koi's teregister)*

16. Wilson, DS-16
17. Cheung, DS-53
18. gomaidy, DS-35
19. rasito, DS-09
20. bhana, DS-01
21. Gom 7rait, DS-32
22. Ajik, DS-06
23. Ajik, DS-49
24. Karom, DS-29
25. Yulius Susunan, DS-48
26. Robby Iwan, DS-20
27. Kohaku Sandan, DS-12
28. Suwira, DS-25
29. Iwankptb, DS-40
30. Yulius Susunan, DS-41

*KLOTER III: Rp 5,000,000 (cicil 3x) atau Rp 4,750,000 (tunai bagi anggota koi's teregister)*

31. Sugureta_koi. DS-27
32. Indra Z, DS-43
33. Achmad / DS -24
34. Anggit / DS - 05


*HADIAH:*

Grand Champion --> DS - 34
Reserve Grand Champion --> DS - 17
Best Tategoi I --> DS - 10
Best Tategoi II --> DS - 36
Best Tategoi III --> DS - 52

*YANG MASIH AVAILABLE*

*Ki-Ka : DS 02,DS 11*


*Ki-Ka : DS 13, DS 18*


*Ki-Ka : DS 19,DS 26*


*Ki-Ka : DS 28, DS 33*


*Ki-Ka : DS 38, DS 39*


*Ki-Ka : DS 44, DS 45, DS 46*


*Ki-Ka : DS 47, DS 51, DS 54, DS 55*

----------


## Soegianto

ikan sdh dipacu makan setiap jam  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> akhir nya dateng jg nih "kloter" favorit saya ...  
> 
> no *5* dong om Sugi ... tk u
> 
> 
> salam


Tetap setia sampai selama - lamanya.....  ::

----------


## dattairadian

::   ::   ::   kesampean juga   ::   ::

----------


## Anton Sukoco

Month ikyut maseh boleh kah??..
No 44 bos...

Cicilan pertama berapa?
Ditransfer kemana?..

----------


## Anggit

> Originally Posted by Anggit
> 
> akhir nya dateng jg nih "kloter" favorit saya ...  
> 
> no *5* dong om Sugi ... tk u
> 
> 
> salam
> 
> ...



ini yg namanya *" Love at First Sight "* ...  ::  

salam

----------


## monscine

> kesampean juga


gak ikutan om??? yukk kita terawang yg sisa2 nihhh   ::

----------


## luki

*REKAPITULASI SEMENTARA*

*KLOTER I: Rp 7,500,000 (cicil 3x) atau Rp 7,250,000 (tunai bagi anggota koi's teregister)*

1. Jayasat, DS-42
2. Mrbunta, DS-04
3. rasito, DS-23
4. DS-25 kembali ke tank --> dipicked Suwira
5. Stars koi, DS-50
6. Mich-Joll, DS-07
7. Indra War, DS-31
8. rasito, DS-37
9. Iggy, DS-03
10. Iggy, DS-21
11. Dani, DS-22
12. Indra Z, DS-08
13. Juju, DS-14
14. Juju, DS-15
15. Wahyudi, DS-30

*KLOTER II: Rp 6,000,000 (cicil 3x) atau Rp 5,750,000 (tunai bagi anggota koi's teregister)*

16. Wilson, DS-16
17. Cheung, DS-53
18. gomaidy, DS-35
19. rasito, DS-09
20. bhana, DS-01
21. Gom 7rait, DS-32
22. Ajik, DS-06
23. Ajik, DS-49
24. Karom, DS-29
25. Yulius Susunan, DS-48
26. Robby Iwan, DS-20
27. Kohaku Sandan, DS-12
28. Suwira, DS-25
29. Iwankptb, DS-40
30. Yulius Susunan, DS-41

*KLOTER III: Rp 5,000,000 (cicil 3x) atau Rp 4,750,000 (tunai bagi anggota koi's teregister)*

31. Sugureta_koi. DS-27
32. Indra Z, DS-43
33. Achmad / DS -24
34. Anggit / DS - 05
35. Anton Sukoco / DS-44


*HADIAH:*

Grand Champion --> DS - 34
Reserve Grand Champion --> DS - 17
Best Tategoi I --> DS - 10
Best Tategoi II --> DS - 36
Best Tategoi III --> DS - 52

*YANG MASIH AVAILABLE*

*Ki-Ka : DS 02,DS 11*


*Ki-Ka : DS 13, DS 18*


*Ki-Ka : DS 19,DS 26*


*Ki-Ka : DS 28, DS 33*


*Ki-Ka : DS 38, DS 39*


*Ki-Ka : DS 45, DS 46*


*Ki-Ka : DS 47, DS 51, DS 54, DS 55*

----------


## Gom 7rait

> ikan sdh dipacu makan setiap jam


upss....
Nov 09 - Mar 10; minimum days = 140 
klo maam tiap jam, at least growth 1mm/day, expectation = 140x1 = 140 mm or 14 cm.
Ok kita akan lihat showa 45 - 50 cm March 10. 
He...he..ee

----------


## Anton Sukoco

maaf..numpang lewat...
ini pembayarannya di transfer kemana unt cicilan pertamanya??
karena saya cek di 1st page cicilan 1 = 40%, tapi ditransfer kemananya kok gak ada...
(maklum..masih ingusan)  ::

----------


## luki

Calling Pak soegi....
ada duit mau dateng.....  ::   ::   :: 

Bantuin Pak Soegi....
BB nya lagi ngadat....  ::   ::  

BCA
a/n Mustika dewi
Ac 624 0446 055

----------


## dani

> maaf..numpang lewat...
> ini pembayarannya di transfer kemana unt cicilan pertamanya??
> karena saya cek di 1st page cicilan 1 = 40%, tapi ditransfer kemananya kok gak ada...
> (maklum..masih ingusan)



Om soegi lagi ga butuh uang Pak, santai aja!
Kemaren dia baru dapet Pacinko   ::

----------


## Anton Sukoco

betul pak sugi...lagi gak butuh DPnya???
 ::   ::  

mhn maaf, konfirmasi lagi...
apakah acc yang di sampaikan pak Luki betul??

(mhn maaf pak Luki, bukannya tidak percaya sampiyan)..hanya mencegah hal2 yang tidak diinginkan.

----------


## Soegianto

halo .....maaf internet ada gangguan dan bb hang..........tq om luki
sekarang sdh oke lagi nih......
rekening
BCA
a/n Mustika dewi
Ac 624 0446 055

hendra tw ambil 02

----------


## Soegianto

> Originally Posted by Anton Sukoco
> 
> maaf..numpang lewat...
> ini pembayarannya di transfer kemana unt cicilan pertamanya??
> karena saya cek di 1st page cicilan 1 = 40%, tapi ditransfer kemananya kok gak ada...
> (maklum..masih ingusan) 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


butuh uang om daniiiiiiiiii pacinko kalah  ::   ::

----------


## Anton Sukoco

siap om..
senin saya transfer karena gak punya rekening BCA..kalo mandiri..segera ( bila om soegianto ada rek mandiri)..
makasih diperkenankan ikutan om...
sebagai newbie..kulonuwun dulu ma pakar2 dan shifu2 di sini..
mhn bimbingannya...

----------


## luki

> mhn maaf, konfirmasi lagi...
> apakah acc yang di sampaikan pak Luki betul??
> 
> (mhn maaf pak Luki, bukannya tidak percaya sampiyan)..hanya mencegah hal2 yang tidak diinginkan.


no problem pak Anton Sukoco.....
sangat beresiko kalo posting di forum  bohong....yg baca sangat banyak pak Anton Sukoco.....
sebetul nya di hal 14 juga pernah di posting no account pak soegi pak Anton Sukoco....

----------


## Kokok

> Originally Posted by dani
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Anton Sukoco
> 
> ...


oooooO, om soegi suka maen pacinko barengan sama obasan obasan ya om, kalah pula, aDuh

----------


## Soegianto

welcome pak anton s,,,,,,,kita ramai2 kumpul sambil sama2 belajar  ::  

pacinko selingan pak kokok dan biasa kalau kalah teriak2 kalau menang diam2 ...hehehe....

----------


## Gom 7rait

Sy lihat, master of the master koier indonesia ini jarang yg ikut GO ya, atau sekedar memberi ulasan biar acara2 GO roh nya hidup. Bang Chester, Sveni, Cantonguy, Datta, Monscine Eddy Nitto, Will P.... dll. dll. dll. Lama2 GO jadi sekedar 'beli' koi aja nih... jadi bosen. Ayu dunk, apa ndak bosen lihatin yg bagus2 tok.. yg di kolamnya dan di jepun sono? Mana pembelajarannya...? ha...ha...ha..

----------


## ronny

sisa yg no paling gede aja deh DS 55

----------


## Attar

Ikutan kolter 3 : DS11

----------


## Soegianto

atas nama andi.m no 13

----------


## Soegianto

no 51 atas nama andi rahmat

----------


## luki

*REKAPITULASI SEMENTARA*

*KLOTER I: Rp 7,500,000 (cicil 3x) atau Rp 7,250,000 (tunai bagi anggota koi's teregister)*

1. Jayasat, DS-42
2. Mrbunta, DS-04
3. rasito, DS-23
4. DS-25 kembali ke tank --> dipicked Suwira
5. Stars koi, DS-50
6. Mich-Joll, DS-07
7. Indra War, DS-31
8. rasito, DS-37
9. Iggy, DS-03
10. Iggy, DS-21
11. Dani, DS-22
12. Indra Z, DS-08
13. Juju, DS-14
14. Juju, DS-15
15. Wahyudi, DS-30

*KLOTER II: Rp 6,000,000 (cicil 3x) atau Rp 5,750,000 (tunai bagi anggota koi's teregister)*

16. Wilson, DS-16
17. Cheung, DS-53
18. gomaidy, DS-35
19. rasito, DS-09
20. bhana, DS-01
21. Gom 7rait, DS-32
22. Ajik, DS-06
23. Ajik, DS-49
24. Karom, DS-29
25. Yulius Susunan, DS-48
26. Robby Iwan, DS-20
27. Kohaku Sandan, DS-12
28. Suwira, DS-25
29. Iwankptb, DS-40
30. Yulius Susunan, DS-41

*KLOTER III: Rp 5,000,000 (cicil 3x) atau Rp 4,750,000 (tunai bagi anggota koi's teregister)*

31. Sugureta_koi. DS-27
32. Indra Z, DS-43
33. Achmad / DS -24
34. Anggit / DS - 05
35. Anton Sukoco / DS-44
36. Ronny / DS-55
37. Attar / DS-11
38. Andy M / DS-13
39. Andi Rahmat / DS-51


*HADIAH:*

Grand Champion --> DS - 34
Reserve Grand Champion --> DS - 17
Best Tategoi I --> DS - 10
Best Tategoi II --> DS - 36
Best Tategoi III --> DS - 52

*YANG MASIH AVAILABLE*

*Ki-Ka : DS 02,DS 18*


*Ki-Ka : DS 19,DS 26*


*Ki-Ka : DS 28, DS 33*


*Ki-Ka : DS 38, DS 39*


*Ki-Ka : DS 45, DS 46*


*Ki-Ka : DS 47, DS 54*

----------


## Gom 7rait

> Ikutan kolter 3 : DS11


Ha...ha... welcome into the black hole Brur... why took so long to fire the bullet..? 
Good choise; promising blocked sumi with nice motoguro. 
Sehat2 aja kolam jeh?

----------


## Attar

> Originally Posted by Attar
> 
> Ikutan kolter 3 : DS11
> 
> 
> Ha...ha... welcome into the black hole Brur... why took so long to fire the bullet..? 
> Good choise; promising blocked sumi with nice motoguro. 
> Sehat2 aja kolam jeh?


Iya nih Bang, cari hari baik dulu... tunggu wangsit ha ha
Kolam menjelang mature..semoga, so far aman2 aja, ikan sehat2 Bang.

----------


## Soegianto

no 46 atas nama iggy p

----------


## luki

*REKAPITULASI SEMENTARA*

*KLOTER I: Rp 7,500,000 (cicil 3x) atau Rp 7,250,000 (tunai bagi anggota koi's teregister)*

1. Jayasat, DS-42
2. Mrbunta, DS-04
3. rasito, DS-23
4. DS-25 kembali ke tank --> dipicked Suwira
5. Stars koi, DS-50
6. Mich-Joll, DS-07
7. Indra War, DS-31
8. rasito, DS-37
9. Iggy, DS-03
10. Iggy, DS-21
11. Dani, DS-22
12. Indra Z, DS-08
13. Juju, DS-14
14. Juju, DS-15
15. Wahyudi, DS-30

*KLOTER II: Rp 6,000,000 (cicil 3x) atau Rp 5,750,000 (tunai bagi anggota koi's teregister)*

16. Wilson, DS-16
17. Cheung, DS-53
18. gomaidy, DS-35
19. rasito, DS-09
20. bhana, DS-01
21. Gom 7rait, DS-32
22. Ajik, DS-06
23. Ajik, DS-49
24. Karom, DS-29
25. Yulius Susunan, DS-48
26. Robby Iwan, DS-20
27. Kohaku Sandan, DS-12
28. Suwira, DS-25
29. Iwankptb, DS-40
30. Yulius Susunan, DS-41

*KLOTER III: Rp 5,000,000 (cicil 3x) atau Rp 4,750,000 (tunai bagi anggota koi's teregister)*

31. Sugureta_koi. DS-27
32. Indra Z, DS-43
33. Achmad / DS -24
34. Anggit / DS - 05
35. Anton Sukoco / DS-44
36. Ronny / DS-55
37. Attar / DS-11
38. Andy M / DS-13
39. Andi Rahmat / DS-51
40. Iggy P / DS-46


*HADIAH:*

Grand Champion --> DS - 34
Reserve Grand Champion --> DS - 17
Best Tategoi I --> DS - 10
Best Tategoi II --> DS - 36
Best Tategoi III --> DS - 52

*YANG MASIH AVAILABLE*

*Ki-Ka : DS 02,DS 18*


*Ki-Ka : DS 19,DS 26*


*Ki-Ka : DS 28, DS 33*


*Ki-Ka : DS 38, DS 39*


*Ki-Ka : DS 45,*


*Ki-Ka : DS 47, DS 54*

----------


## Soegianto

no 26 atas nama heri

----------


## luki

*REKAPITULASI SEMENTARA*

*KLOTER I: Rp 7,500,000 (cicil 3x) atau Rp 7,250,000 (tunai bagi anggota koi's teregister)*

1. Jayasat, DS-42
2. Mrbunta, DS-04
3. rasito, DS-23
4. DS-25 kembali ke tank --> dipicked Suwira
5. Stars koi, DS-50
6. Mich-Joll, DS-07
7. Indra War, DS-31
8. rasito, DS-37
9. Iggy, DS-03
10. Iggy, DS-21
11. Dani, DS-22
12. Indra Z, DS-08
13. Juju, DS-14
14. Juju, DS-15
15. Wahyudi, DS-30

*KLOTER II: Rp 6,000,000 (cicil 3x) atau Rp 5,750,000 (tunai bagi anggota koi's teregister)*

16. Wilson, DS-16
17. Cheung, DS-53
18. gomaidy, DS-35
19. rasito, DS-09
20. bhana, DS-01
21. Gom 7rait, DS-32
22. Ajik, DS-06
23. Ajik, DS-49
24. Karom, DS-29
25. Yulius Susunan, DS-48
26. Robby Iwan, DS-20
27. Kohaku Sandan, DS-12
28. Suwira, DS-25
29. Iwankptb, DS-40
30. Yulius Susunan, DS-41

*KLOTER III: Rp 5,000,000 (cicil 3x) atau Rp 4,750,000 (tunai bagi anggota koi's teregister)*

31. Sugureta_koi. DS-27
32. Indra Z, DS-43
33. Achmad / DS -24
34. Anggit / DS - 05
35. Anton Sukoco / DS-44
36. Ronny / DS-55
37. Attar / DS-11
38. Andy M / DS-13
39. Andi Rahmat / DS-51
40. Iggy P / DS-46
41. Heri / DS-26


*HADIAH:*

Grand Champion --> DS - 34
Reserve Grand Champion --> DS - 17
Best Tategoi I --> DS - 10
Best Tategoi II --> DS - 36
Best Tategoi III --> DS - 52

*YANG MASIH AVAILABLE*

*Ki-Ka : DS 02,DS 18*


*Ki-Ka : DS 19,DS 28*


*Ki-Ka : DS 33, DS 38*


*Ki-Ka : DS 39, DS 45*


*Ki-Ka : DS 47, DS 54*

----------


## Soegianto

no 33 atas nama wilson

----------


## luki

*REKAPITULASI SEMENTARA*

*KLOTER I: Rp 7,500,000 (cicil 3x) atau Rp 7,250,000 (tunai bagi anggota koi's teregister)*

1. Jayasat, DS-42
2. Mrbunta, DS-04
3. rasito, DS-23
4. DS-25 kembali ke tank --> dipicked Suwira
5. Stars koi, DS-50
6. Mich-Joll, DS-07
7. Indra War, DS-31
8. rasito, DS-37
9. Iggy, DS-03
10. Iggy, DS-21
11. Dani, DS-22
12. Indra Z, DS-08
13. Juju, DS-14
14. Juju, DS-15
15. Wahyudi, DS-30

*KLOTER II: Rp 6,000,000 (cicil 3x) atau Rp 5,750,000 (tunai bagi anggota koi's teregister)*

16. Wilson, DS-16
17. Cheung, DS-53
18. gomaidy, DS-35
19. rasito, DS-09
20. bhana, DS-01
21. Gom 7rait, DS-32
22. Ajik, DS-06
23. Ajik, DS-49
24. Karom, DS-29
25. Yulius Susunan, DS-48
26. Robby Iwan, DS-20
27. Kohaku Sandan, DS-12
28. Suwira, DS-25
29. Iwankptb, DS-40
30. Yulius Susunan, DS-41

*KLOTER III: Rp 5,000,000 (cicil 3x) atau Rp 4,750,000 (tunai bagi anggota koi's teregister)*

31. Sugureta_koi. DS-27
32. Indra Z, DS-43
33. Achmad / DS -24
34. Anggit / DS - 05
35. Anton Sukoco / DS-44
36. Ronny / DS-55
37. Attar / DS-11
38. Andy M / DS-13
39. Andi Rahmat / DS-51
40. Iggy P / DS-46
41. Heri / DS-26
42. Wilson / DS-33


*HADIAH:*

Grand Champion --> DS - 34
Reserve Grand Champion --> DS - 17
Best Tategoi I --> DS - 10
Best Tategoi II --> DS - 36
Best Tategoi III --> DS - 52

*YANG MASIH AVAILABLE*

*Ki-Ka : DS 02,DS 18*


*Ki-Ka : DS 19,DS 28*


*Ki-Ka S 38*


*Ki-Ka : DS 39, DS 45*


*Ki-Ka : DS 47, DS 54*

----------


## Ajik Raffles

9 ekor lagi sudah bikin rekor sold out nih   ::

----------


## cheung

Cheung... no.39.. thanks

----------


## luki

*REKAPITULASI SEMENTARA*

*KLOTER I: Rp 7,500,000 (cicil 3x) atau Rp 7,250,000 (tunai bagi anggota koi's teregister)*

1. Jayasat, DS-42
2. Mrbunta, DS-04
3. rasito, DS-23
4. DS-25 kembali ke tank --> dipicked Suwira
5. Stars koi, DS-50
6. Mich-Joll, DS-07
7. Indra War, DS-31
8. rasito, DS-37
9. Iggy, DS-03
10. Iggy, DS-21
11. Dani, DS-22
12. Indra Z, DS-08
13. Juju, DS-14
14. Juju, DS-15
15. Wahyudi, DS-30

*KLOTER II: Rp 6,000,000 (cicil 3x) atau Rp 5,750,000 (tunai bagi anggota koi's teregister)*

16. Wilson, DS-16
17. Cheung, DS-53
18. gomaidy, DS-35
19. rasito, DS-09
20. bhana, DS-01
21. Gom 7rait, DS-32
22. Ajik, DS-06
23. Ajik, DS-49
24. Karom, DS-29
25. Yulius Susunan, DS-48
26. Robby Iwan, DS-20
27. Kohaku Sandan, DS-12
28. Suwira, DS-25
29. Iwankptb, DS-40
30. Yulius Susunan, DS-41

*KLOTER III: Rp 5,000,000 (cicil 3x) atau Rp 4,750,000 (tunai bagi anggota koi's teregister)*

31. Sugureta_koi. DS-27
32. Indra Z, DS-43
33. Achmad / DS -24
34. Anggit / DS - 05
35. Anton Sukoco / DS-44
36. Ronny / DS-55
37. Attar / DS-11
38. Andy M / DS-13
39. Andi Rahmat / DS-51
40. Iggy P / DS-46
41. Heri / DS-26
42. Wilson / DS-33
43. Cheung / DS-39


*HADIAH:*

Grand Champion --> DS - 34
Reserve Grand Champion --> DS - 17
Best Tategoi I --> DS - 10
Best Tategoi II --> DS - 36
Best Tategoi III --> DS - 52

*YANG MASIH AVAILABLE*

*Ki-Ka : DS 02,DS 18*


*Ki-Ka : DS 19,DS 28*


*Ki-Ka S 38, DS 45*


*Ki-Ka : DS 47, DS 54*

----------


## Soegianto

wow cheung survey trus tambah ...ckckckck...bsk survey lagi deh biar tambah lagi  ::

----------


## mrbunta

ommmmm. update perkembangan nya dongggg

----------


## Anton Sukoco

> ommmmm. update perkembangan nya dongggg



betulll...di update dong...(maklum newbie...)...hiks

----------


## mrbunta

pengen liat ikan ku jadi bagaimana nihhhh

----------


## Anton Sukoco

> pengen liat ikan ku jadi bagaimana nihhhh


tullllll.....  ::

----------


## bhana

iya pengen juga lihat perkembangannya....  ::  

tapi maklum juga sih nangkepin  ikan di kolam 150 ton bukanlah hal yang gampang...  ::

----------


## mrbunta

> iya pengen juga lihat perkembangannya....  
> 
> tapi maklum juga sih nangkepin  ikan di kolam 150 ton bukanlah hal yang gampang...


hehehehehehe

----------


## Soegianto

rencananya akhir januari atau  pertengahan januari .............
nanti pasti di update  ::

----------


## dattairadian

wah, om sugi ngga ngecek thread ngobrol & ucapan nih... padahal banyak banget yang udah nyelametin, tinggal nunggu souvenir ikannya, hehe...  :P

----------


## bobo

Eamng ada om datta souvenirnya   ::

----------


## Soegianto

> wah, om sugi ngga ngecek thread ngobrol & ucapan nih... padahal banyak banget yang udah nyelametin, tinggal nunggu souvenir ikannya, hehe...  :P


kemarin ditodong anak2 ke dufan jadi seharian gak buka forum ..................
pagi ini sdh pak        buanyak banget yg selametin malah dikirimin kue  ::

----------


## Soegianto

berita duka
hadiah no 36 RIP
kemungkinan krn internalnya rusak.......
teman2 bs pilih hadiah pengganti dr sisa yg ada,,,,,,,,,,,
tks

----------


## mrbunta

> berita duka
> hadiah no 36 RIP
> kemungkinan krn internalnya rusak.......
> teman2 bs pilih hadiah pengganti dr sisa yg ada,,,,,,,,,,,
> tks


hadiahnya ganti 2 ekor ya  ::

----------


## Soegianto

satunya sumbangan dr om gajah yah .....sip2,,,,,,tq tq

----------


## mrbunta

> satunya sumbangan dr om gajah yah .....sip2,,,,,,tq tq


wkwkwkwkwkwkwk
ya wes 1 aja. tapi pilih yg laen ya batch nya   ::

----------


## Soegianto

no 2 an hendra

----------


## Gom 7rait

saya kira ada berita duka lagi... rupanya no 2 yang metamorphosis...

----------


## mrbunta

foto foto nya mana om feiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## Soegianto

> saya kira ada berita duka lagi... rupanya no 2 yang metamorphosis...


hehe sorry om gom  ::

----------


## sugureta_koi

Minggu lalu saya sempat main ke Fei Koi di Bandung mengunjungi GO Dainichi.
Ini link video youtube 1 minute, siapa tau bisa mengobati kangen, sambil menunggu update foto dari om soegi.   ::  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0VtnJIZRGsU

----------


## bhana

> Minggu lalu saya sempat main ke Fei Koi di Bandung mengunjungi GO Dainichi.
> Ini link video youtube 1 minute, siapa tau bisa mengobati kangen, sambil menunggu update foto dari om soegi.   
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0VtnJIZRGsU



Thanks Om Alvin...  ::

----------


## Soegianto

> Minggu lalu saya sempat main ke Fei Koi di Bandung mengunjungi GO Dainichi.
> Ini link video youtube 1 minute, siapa tau bisa mengobati kangen, sambil menunggu update foto dari om soegi.   
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0VtnJIZRGsU


wah tks om

----------


## mrbunta

hiks hiks
gak keliatan punyaku
tapi yg laen udah mulai naek sumi nya
airnya clink oi mantappp

----------


## seven7colour

Ada 3 yang terlihat JUMBO dan "KINCLONG", punya siapa ya?  ::

----------


## Soegianto

usulan kepada semua peserta mohon dipertimbangkan dan dimaklumi,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
sehubungan dengan up date pd pertengahan GO saya usul utk tdk di update mengingat waktu mulai GO ini di mulai  ikan sdh di ukuran 30 cm an dan masa go tinggal 2 bulan lagi  mempertimbangkan posisi sekarang ikan sedang giat2nya makan  kalau di angkat akan terputus masa makan nya krn hrs puasa dan setelah foto akan penyesuaian kembali.................oleh karena itu saya mengussulkan utk jalan trus,,,,,
kiranya teman2 bisa memberikan masukan ......
terimaksih

----------


## luki

*REKAPITULASI SEMENTARA*

*KLOTER I: Rp 7,500,000 (cicil 3x) atau Rp 7,250,000 (tunai bagi anggota koi's teregister)*

1. Jayasat, DS-42
2. Mrbunta, DS-04
3. rasito, DS-23
4. DS-25 kembali ke tank --> dipicked Suwira
5. Stars koi, DS-50
6. Mich-Joll, DS-07
7. Indra War, DS-31
8. rasito, DS-37
9. Iggy, DS-03
10. Iggy, DS-21
11. Dani, DS-22
12. Indra Z, DS-08
13. Juju, DS-14
14. Juju, DS-15
15. Wahyudi, DS-30

*KLOTER II: Rp 6,000,000 (cicil 3x) atau Rp 5,750,000 (tunai bagi anggota koi's teregister)*

16. Wilson, DS-16
17. Cheung, DS-53
18. gomaidy, DS-35
19. rasito, DS-09
20. bhana, DS-01
21. Gom 7rait, DS-32
22. Ajik, DS-06
23. Ajik, DS-49
24. Karom, DS-29
25. Yulius Susunan, DS-48
26. Robby Iwan, DS-20
27. Kohaku Sandan, DS-12
28. Suwira, DS-25
29. Iwankptb, DS-40
30. Yulius Susunan, DS-41

*KLOTER III: Rp 5,000,000 (cicil 3x) atau Rp 4,750,000 (tunai bagi anggota koi's teregister)*

31. Sugureta_koi. DS-27
32. Indra Z, DS-43
33. Achmad / DS -24
34. Anggit / DS - 05
35. Anton Sukoco / DS-44
36. Ronny / DS-55
37. Attar / DS-11
38. Andy M / DS-13
39. Andi Rahmat / DS-51
40. Hendra / DS-02


*HADIAH:*

Grand Champion --> DS - 34
Reserve Grand Champion --> DS - 17
Best Tategoi I --> DS - 10
Best Tategoi II --> DS - 36 - REST IN PEACE
Best Tategoi III --> DS - 52

*YANG MASIH AVAILABLE*

*Ki-Ka : DS 18*


*Ki-Ka : DS 19,DS 26*


*Ki-Ka : DS 28, DS 33*


*Ki-Ka : DS 38, DS 39*


*Ki-Ka : DS 45, DS 46*


*Ki-Ka : DS 47, DS 54*

----------


## mrbunta

> usulan kepada semua peserta mohon dipertimbangkan dan dimaklumi,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> sehubungan dengan up date pd pertengahan GO saya usul utk tdk di update mengingat waktu mulai GO ini di mulai  ikan sdh di ukuran 30 cm an dan masa go tinggal 2 bulan lagi  mempertimbangkan posisi sekarang ikan sedang giat2nya makan  kalau di angkat akan terputus masa makan nya krn hrs puasa dan setelah foto akan penyesuaian kembali.................oleh karena itu saya mengussulkan utk jalan trus,,,,,
> kiranya teman2 bisa memberikan masukan ......
> terimaksih


setujuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
tunggu akhir aja 2 bulan lagi

----------


## bhana

> Originally Posted by Soegianto
> 
> usulan kepada semua peserta mohon dipertimbangkan dan dimaklumi,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> sehubungan dengan up date pd pertengahan GO saya usul utk tdk di update mengingat waktu mulai GO ini di mulai  ikan sdh di ukuran 30 cm an dan masa go tinggal 2 bulan lagi  mempertimbangkan posisi sekarang ikan sedang giat2nya makan  kalau di angkat akan terputus masa makan nya krn hrs puasa dan setelah foto akan penyesuaian kembali.................oleh karena itu saya mengussulkan utk jalan trus,,,,,
> kiranya teman2 bisa memberikan masukan ......
> terimaksih
> 
> 
> setujuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
> tunggu akhir aja 2 bulan lagi


idem...  ::  
supaya pertumbuhan mereka maksimal di bandung...

----------


## mrbunta

supaya jadi 70cm

----------


## Mich-Joll

> usulan kepada semua peserta mohon dipertimbangkan dan dimaklumi,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> sehubungan dengan up date pd pertengahan GO saya usul utk tdk di update mengingat waktu mulai GO ini di mulai  ikan sdh di ukuran 30 cm an dan masa go tinggal 2 bulan lagi  mempertimbangkan posisi sekarang ikan sedang giat2nya makan  kalau di angkat akan terputus masa makan nya krn hrs puasa dan setelah foto akan penyesuaian kembali.................oleh karena itu saya mengussulkan utk jalan trus,,,,,
> kiranya teman2 bisa memberikan masukan ......
> terimaksih


LANJUTTT Truss...Pak !!!

----------


## Attar

Lanjut saja Pak Soegi.....biar deg deg serrr....  ::

----------


## Soegianto

sip d dilanjut yah 
tq  ::

----------


## Zone

om sugi, pilihan saya yang nomor 33 koq tiba2 hilang dari list dan ikannya ada fotonya lagi ??

wilson

----------


## luki

> om sugi, pilihan saya yang nomor 33 koq tiba2 hilang dari list dan ikannya ada fotonya lagi ??
> 
> wilson


sorry om wilson.....sy salah copy di hal 18....
saya copy yg atas...bukan rekapan yg terakhir ( yang bagian bawah ).......

----------


## luki

*REKAPITULASI SEMENTARA*

*KLOTER I: Rp 7,500,000 (cicil 3x) atau Rp 7,250,000 (tunai bagi anggota koi's teregister)*

1. Jayasat, DS-42
2. Mrbunta, DS-04
3. rasito, DS-23
4. DS-25 kembali ke tank --> dipicked Suwira
5. Stars koi, DS-50
6. Mich-Joll, DS-07
7. Indra War, DS-31
8. rasito, DS-37
9. Iggy, DS-03
10. Iggy, DS-21
11. Dani, DS-22
12. Indra Z, DS-08
13. Juju, DS-14
14. Juju, DS-15
15. Wahyudi, DS-30

*KLOTER II: Rp 6,000,000 (cicil 3x) atau Rp 5,750,000 (tunai bagi anggota koi's teregister)*

16. Wilson, DS-16
17. Cheung, DS-53
18. gomaidy, DS-35
19. rasito, DS-09
20. bhana, DS-01
21. Gom 7rait, DS-32
22. Ajik, DS-06
23. Ajik, DS-49
24. Karom, DS-29
25. Yulius Susunan, DS-48
26. Robby Iwan, DS-20
27. Kohaku Sandan, DS-12
28. Suwira, DS-25
29. Iwankptb, DS-40
30. Yulius Susunan, DS-41

*KLOTER III: Rp 5,000,000 (cicil 3x) atau Rp 4,750,000 (tunai bagi anggota koi's teregister)*

31. Sugureta_koi. DS-27
32. Indra Z, DS-43
33. Achmad / DS -24
34. Anggit / DS - 05
35. Anton Sukoco / DS-44
36. Ronny / DS-55
37. Attar / DS-11
38. Andy M / DS-13
39. Andi Rahmat / DS-51
40. Iggy P / DS-46
41. Heri / DS-26
42. Wilson / DS-33
43. Cheung / DS-39
44. Hendra / DS-02


*HADIAH:*

Grand Champion --> DS - 34
Reserve Grand Champion --> DS - 17
Best Tategoi I --> DS - 10
Best Tategoi II --> DS - 36 - REST IN PEACE
Best Tategoi III --> DS - 52

*YANG MASIH AVAILABLE*

*Ki-Ka S 18*


*Ki-Ka : DS 19,DS 28*


*Ki-Ka S 38, DS 45*


*Ki-Ka : DS 47, DS 54*

----------


## Gom 7rait

I wish to see them grow
a wish...
I thoght could saw their colors
only an imagination...
I've dreamed them came to me...
an nearly down dreaming...

Now... I'll back to sleep...

----------


## Zone

> Originally Posted by Zone
> 
> om sugi, pilihan saya yang nomor 33 koq tiba2 hilang dari list dan ikannya ada fotonya lagi ??
> 
> wilson
> 
> 
> sorry om wilson.....sy salah copy di hal 18....
> saya copy yg atas...bukan rekapan yg terakhir ( yang bagian bawah ).......


ok om.. thanks

----------


## jayasat

Konfirmasi DS 42 Lunas ya, tks

 01/03/2010 11:35:34  	Sekarang  	 01/03/2010 11:35:34  	 / WIJAYA SATRIAWAN (Rp)   	  624-0446055 / MUSTIKA DEWI (Rp)   	Rp 4,500,000.00  	 0.00  	 1.00  	 Berhasil  	 -  	 10030100368481

----------


## Soegianto

tks pak

----------


## sugureta_koi

Om Soegi .. kira-kira kapan ya Judging/acara GO ini selesai ? Kalau gak salah Akhir Maret 2010.
Mau apply visa dulu sama RI2 ...   ::  
Thanks.

----------


## luki

> Om Soegi .. kira-kira kapan ya Judging/acara GO ini selesai ? Kalau gak salah Akhir Maret 2010.
> Mau apply visa dulu sama RI2 ...   
> Thanks.


kalau tidak ada halangan.....
penjurian GO ini akan di laksanakan : 

*9 April 2010 jam 10.00 WIB*

silahkan yang mau menyaksikan......

----------


## Soegianto

> Originally Posted by sugureta_koi
> 
> Om Soegi .. kira-kira kapan ya Judging/acara GO ini selesai ? Kalau gak salah Akhir Maret 2010.
> Mau apply visa dulu sama RI2 ...   
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> kalau tidak ada halangan.....
> penjurian GO ini akan di laksanakan : 
> ...

----------


## luki

> Originally Posted by sugureta_koi
> 
> Om Soegi .. kira-kira kapan ya Judging/acara GO ini selesai ? Kalau gak salah Akhir Maret 2010.
> Mau apply visa dulu sama RI2 ...   
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> kalau tidak ada halangan.....
> penjurian GO ini akan di laksanakan : 
> ...


hasil pembicaraan dengan Pak Soegi tadi Sore......
Schedule untuk penjurian di rubah ke :

*7 April 2010 jam 10.00 WIB*

Silahkan bagi yang ingin menyaksikan......

----------


## sugureta_koi

Pengen euy ... tapi kalau gini minta visa nya selain sama bini juga haus minta ijin sama kantor ya ..   ::

----------


## Soegianto

> Pengen euy ... tapi kalau gini minta visa nya selain sama bini juga haus minta ijin sama kantor ya ..


  ::  
tolong buat para peserta luarkota yg ikan nya mau dikirim sms ke 081399119933 supaya bs disiapkan.tks

----------


## bhana

> tolong buat para peserta luarkota yg ikan nya mau dikirim sms ke 081399119933 supaya bs disiapkan.tks


Jakarta gimana Pak? luar kota juga kah ? krn ikannya kan di Bandung...  ::

----------


## Soegianto

iya salah............
jakarta luar kota hmmmm...........
 ::

----------


## Gom 7rait

Ada yang suka kiu-kiu..? Sebelum kartu 4 dibuka.

Showa DS-32 belum kepirit kira2 keluarnya kiu berapa...baru keluar balak 5 ? 
Kondisi administrasi LUNAS bebas fiskal   ::  
Ditawarkan dengan harga 25%  OFF (Rp 4.5 jt Franco kolam GO) 

Note: 
Over showa population di kolam  ::

----------


## dattairadian

Hari ini Rabu tanggal 7 April, ikan-ikan sudah dipindahkan ke bak karantina untuk keperluan penjurian. Maka kegiatan pemilihan ikan untuk acara GO ini sudah ditutup.
Barang siapa yang ingin/ berminat membeli ikan-ikan yang masih available dalam acara GO ini, dapat dilakukan setelah kegiatan penjurian dilakukan.
Terima kasih

----------


## yulius sesunan

Dag dig dug.... nunggu pengumuman siapa berhak menyandang predikat GC dan bagaimana perkembangan ikan ikan lainnya  ::

----------


## mrbunta

omm bisa di posting dulu ikan 1 per 1 nya gak?
penasaran nih

----------


## Gom 7rait

> omm bisa di posting dulu ikan 1 per 1 nya gak?
> penasaran nih


dipotret dulu Bunta,

Btw. bunta dah dapat pembelajaran apa aja, sharing dunk?

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> omm bisa di posting dulu ikan 1 per 1 nya gak?
> penasaran nih
> 
> 
> dipotret dulu Bunta,
> 
> Btw. bunta dah dapat pembelajaran apa aja, sharing dunk?


blom dapet apa apa.   ::   ::  
lah gak pernah liat perkembangan ikan nya

----------


## Gom 7rait

> Originally Posted by Gom 7rait
> 
> dipotret dulu Bunta,
> 
> Btw. bunta dah dapat pembelajaran apa aja, sharing dunk?
> 
> 
> blom dapet apa apa.    
> lah gak pernah liat perkembangan ikan nya


Wah...saya kira bisa nyontek ilmunya om Bunta nih...

----------


## mrbunta

[quote=Gom 7rait]


> Originally Posted by "Gom 7rait":3rlrnsp7
> 
> dipotret dulu Bunta,
> 
> Btw. bunta dah dapat pembelajaran apa aja, sharing dunk?
> 
> 
> blom dapet apa apa.    
> lah gak pernah liat perkembangan ikan nya


Wah...saya kira bisa nyontek ilmunya om Bunta nih...[/quote:3rlrnsp7]
wuihhhh. gak kebalik

----------


## Soegianto

SELAMAT........................ pemenangnya :
gc no 23
rgc no 33
best tategoi 1 no 30
best tategoi 2 no 29
best tategoi 3 no 40

keterangan lbh lanjut setelah koi festival............
tks

----------


## yulius sesunan

> SELAMAT........................ pemenangnya :
> gc no 23
> rgc no 33
> best tategoi 1 no 30
> best tategoi 2 no 29
> best tategoi 3 no 40
> 
> keterangan lbh lanjut setelah koi festival............
> tks


Tengkyu update nya Om  ::

----------


## Gom 7rait

> SELAMAT........................ pemenangnya :
> gc no 23
> rgc no 33
> best tategoi 1 no 30
> best tategoi 2 no 29
> best tategoi 3 no 40
> 
> keterangan lbh lanjut setelah koi festival............
> tks


Sepertinya bapak kita satu ini sangat terburu buru...

----------


## Soegianto

> Originally Posted by Soegianto
> 
> SELAMAT........................ pemenangnya :
> gc no 23
> rgc no 33
> best tategoi 1 no 30
> best tategoi 2 no 29
> best tategoi 3 no 40
> 
> ...


ya om sorry soalnya memang buru2 ( tahu aja )  kemarin cepat2 mau siapkan ikan buat kois festival,,,,

----------


## luki

*Hasil Update Tanggal 7 April 2010*

*KLOTER I:*

1. Jayasat, DS-42

2. Mrbunta, DS-04

3. rasito, DS-23 *GRAND CHAMPION*

4. DS-25 kembali ke tank --> dipicked Suwira di kloter II
5. Stars koi, DS-50

6. Mich-Joll, DS-07

7. Indra War, DS-31

8. rasito, DS-37

9. Iggy, DS-03

10. Iggy, DS-21

11. Dani, DS-22

12. Indra Z, DS-08

13. Juju, DS-14

14. Juju, DS-15

15. Wahyudi, DS-30 *BEST TATEGOI I*


*KLOTER II:* 

16. Wilson, DS-16

17. Cheung, DS-53

18. gomaidy, DS-35

19. rasito, DS-09

20. bhana, DS-01

21. Gom 7rait, DS-32

22. Ajik, DS-06

23. Ajik, DS-49

24. Karom, DS-29 *BEST TATEGOI II*

25. Yulius Susunan, DS-48

26. Robby Iwan, DS-20

27. Kohaku Sandan, DS-12

28. Suwira, DS-25

29. Iwankptb, DS-40 *BEST TATEGOI III*

30. Yulius Susunan, DS-41


*KLOTER III:*

31. Sugureta_koi. DS-27

32. Indra Z, DS-43

33. Achmad / DS -24

34. Anggit / DS - 05

35. Anton Sukoco / DS-44

36. Ronny / DS-55

37. Attar / DS-11

38. Andy M / DS-13

39. Andi Rahmat / DS-51

40. Iggy P / DS-46

41. Heri / DS-26

42. Wilson / DS-33 *RUNNER-UP CHAMPION*

43. Cheung / DS-39

44. Hendra / DS-02


*HADIAH:*

Grand Champion --> DS - 34

Reserve Grand Champion --> DS - 17

Best Tategoi I --> DS - 10

Best Tategoi II --> DS - 36 - REST IN PEACE
Best Tategoi III --> DS - 52


*YANG MASIH AVAILABLE*

*Ki-Ka S 18*


*Ki-Ka : DS 19,DS 28*



*Ki-Ka S 38, DS 45*



*Ki-Ka : DS 47, DS 54*

----------


## bhana

mantaap...44cm eeeuy...  :: 

thanks Om Luki updatenya..  ::

----------


## luki

> mantaap...44cm eeeuy... 
> 
> thanks Om Luki updatenya..


sama sama Om Bhana......

----------


## Gom 7rait

Ha..aa..a.
Tengkiu om luk updatenya.

----------


## luki

> Ha..aa..a.
> Tengkiu om luk updatenya.


sama sama Om Gom......

----------


## mrbunta

sip sip sip
thx u om luki update nya

----------


## Soegianto

para serta ikan2nya sdh bs diambil............  ::   takut kelupaan  ::

----------


## bhana

> para serta ikan2nya sdh bs diambil............   takut kelupaan



diambil di Bandung ya Om...???

----------


## h3ln1k

om fei diupdate dunk kok bisa dapet GC ama RGC itu ikan soalnya kalo liat dari foto kok kualitas rata2 sama ya

----------


## mrbunta

> om fei diupdate dunk kok bisa dapet GC ama RGC itu ikan soalnya kalo liat dari foto kok kualitas rata2 sama ya


setujuuuuuuuuuuuuu
buat pembelajaran nih

----------


## Soegianto

minya tolong om luki yah  ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> minya tolong om luki yah


hayah  :P

----------


## Soegianto

> Originally Posted by Soegianto
> 
> minya tolong om luki yah  
> 
> 
> hayah  :P


bingung om lol

----------


## h3ln1k

laahhhh   ::

----------


## Soegianto

> laahhhh


cup cup nanti sy minta tolong om luki  ::   ::

----------


## luki

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> laahhhh  
> 
> 
> cup cup nanti sy minta tolong om luki


mungkin ini bisa membantu ....


*Suasana Penjurian*


*Nominasi yang Terpilih*



*Nominasi 3 Besar*


*GC dan RGC*


*Best Tategoi*

----------


## Soegianto

tks om luki  ::

----------


## teddy wiwono

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> laahhhh  :
> 
> 
> cup cup nanti sy minta tolong om luki :


hahahahah om Fei lucu dech..........................  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Soegianto

buat para peserta ikan sdh siap diambil  ::   reminder takut lupa  ::

----------


## yulius sesunan

Om Sugi.... ikan saya sudah sampai dengan selamat  ::  ternyata lebih bagus dari foto  ::  
Thank's for the service  ::

----------


## Soegianto

> Om Sugi.... ikan saya sudah sampai dengan selamat  ternyata lebih bagus dari foto  
> Thank's for the service


sip pak tks juga

----------


## Soegianto

bagi peserta yg ikan nya mau dikirim hrlp sms alamat ke 081399119933
di tunggu tks  ::

----------

